# What are the fetishes you hate seeing?



## Digitalpotato (Jan 2, 2009)

This is an anti-version of the other thread. What are some fetishes that are an instant-turnoff to you, or in fact something you REALLY hate, you cant' stand them.


For me, expect a pretty long list....

-Tentacle rape
-Watersports
-Scat
-Golden Showers
-Vore
-Fat
-Sergal tentacles
-Unbirthing
-Shota
-Loli
-Diaperfurs
-Anal evacuations (Trust me, you dont' wanna know.)
-Squishing
-Farting
-Belching
-Barfing
-Adult Babies
-Necrophilia
-Old and wrinkly
-Omorashi
-Bukkake
-Ball-kicking and face-stomping
-hardcore S&M
-Gore
-Oral sex
-Drinking it.
-Anal
-High-Heel pinning
-Bestiality
-"Bears"
-Lactation
-Bending over and sucking yourself
-Queef-cookies


What's extra sad is that all of these have been worked into my little interest in TF stories...and I haven't even scraped the surface. D:
(surprisingly Latex and Foodplay don't even bother me and that's something that I run into a lot.)


----------



## Frasque (Jan 2, 2009)

All of the above.


----------



## NinjaWolf041 (Jan 2, 2009)

Since when did Oral sex become a fetish?


----------



## PriestRevan (Jan 2, 2009)

NinjaWolf041 said:


> Since when did Oral sex become a fetish?


 
Since a cave women walked up to a cave man and sucked him.


----------



## Nylak (Jan 2, 2009)

Honestly, I've already become callous enough that I really don't care about seeing any particular fetish.  ...They don't really become a problem for me until I'm commisisoned to _draw _them.  *headdesk.*  That said, I really don't like drawing anything "unrealistic," such as hyper, herm, excessive fat, vore, etc...or anything that belongs in the toilet.  >_>  I mean, really.


----------



## Digitalpotato (Jan 2, 2009)

how the hell did I forget Hyper...since I like when my women have small breasts that aren't gonna give them back pain.


----------



## Whitenoise (Jan 2, 2009)

All of them :[ .


----------



## FourLetterWord (Jan 2, 2009)

i'm only really bothered when something hugely gross wanders onto the jpg, like scat or urine or gore what have you

well and barring comedy options like pedo or amputee


----------



## embriel (Jan 2, 2009)

Take off about 13 of the ones on your list, and you've got my major turnoffs.
I hate macro, It's so fucking annoying I also don't like Symphorphilia, Natural disasters.


----------



## FourLetterWord (Jan 2, 2009)

Digitalpotato said:


> Oral sex



i get most of that list, but ive never gotten this one

where's it come from? are people ok with the tongue being involved in kissing? what about other parts of the body, or is it only bad to use one's mouth where it will feel the best?


----------



## Airborne_Piggy (Jan 2, 2009)

Digitalpotato said:


> This is an anti-version of the other thread. What are some fetishes that are an instant-turnoff to you, or in fact something you REALLY hate, you cant' stand them.
> 
> 
> For me, expect a pretty long list....
> ...


So.... You're boring then?




Eh, I don't mind seeing fetishes I don't like. I can only list things that don't affect me:
non-anal Vore
Uglyness
Scat (sometimes not on this list)
Old (Like grandpa old)
Sweat


----------



## ChapperIce (Jan 2, 2009)

I saw a picture once where someone took the testicles out of a...testicle holder (scrotum?) and ate them. THAT is a weird fetish to me...


----------



## makmakmob (Jan 2, 2009)

None of this crap phases me anymore. Only one that gets me is snuff or 'art' depicting sexual abuse, which I don't see very often.


----------



## Equium (Jan 2, 2009)

I know what I don't like seeing (about 97% of all fetishes), so I make an effort not to go looking for them. If I do stumble across something I don't like, I don't make a song and dance about it, I just move on, always wary of the phrase "What has been seen cannot be unseen". :lol:


----------



## Fullmoonpsycho (Jan 2, 2009)

M solo, M/M, Cubs, Feces, Vomit, & food.  Lotsa other stuff I'm sure but i dislike these listed the most.


----------



## Sernion (Jan 2, 2009)

From what I've encountered, gore. Its just damn gross.


----------



## Stratelier (Jan 2, 2009)

"All of the above".

I can't really discuss such a generalized answer.  But if you want to talk love-hate relationships with fetish genres, I can do that:  Transformation.


----------



## milk-bone (Jan 2, 2009)

I don't really like porn, but even if I did, I wouldn't have a problem with oral sex. What's the problem? I understand not liking scat or hardcore bdsm, or really ANY of the other things you mentioned- but I don't see anything unnatural, hardcore, or wrong about oral sex. People do it in real life almost as much as actual sex.

Also, I hate, hate, hate cub porn. It's pedophilia, that's that.


----------



## TehBrownPup (Jan 2, 2009)

> -Tentacle rape
> -Watersports
> -Scat
> -Golden Showers
> -Vore



I never see any of this. "Golden Showers", you'll have to elaborate.



> -Fat



See attachment and tell me if it disgusts you, because I'd consider a character like that more "Cuddly" than "OMG ITS SO DISGUSTING AND EEWWWW"



> -Sergal tentacles
> -Unbirthing
> -Shota
> -Loli



Because these things pass through FA on an hourly basis? I've NEVER seen unbirthing on FA.



> -Diaperfurs
> -Anal evacuations (Trust me, you dont' wanna know.)



I actually do want to know whether I can judge it disgusting or not.



> -Squishing
> -Farting
> -Belching
> -Barfing



Squishing = Macro and feet, or fat fur sitting on? Because a combination of these things, if the fat fur version of squishing, is actually sexy in a manner.



> -Adult Babies
> -Necrophilia
> -Old and wrinkly



Old and wrinkly gets posted on FA? Lol, link or it never happened



> -Omorashi
> -Bukkake



The fuck are these?



> -Ball-kicking and face-stomping



If you're into being dominated, these two are for you



> -hardcore S&M
> -Gore



Understandable.



> -Oral sex
> -Drinking it.
> -Anal



Drinking it = Swallowing cum? Get away from me then, I'm a disgusting piece of crap...?



> -High-Heel pinning
> -Bestiality



Bestiality is seperate to that Feral bullshit?



> -"Bears"



Big gay men? Yus plx



> -Lactation



hey dawg i put a cow in yo cow so u can drink her milk while u milk her



> -Bending over and sucking yourself



Go to the fat fur section then



> -Queef-cookies



The fuck is this?

-Attachment is related to comment on "Fat"


----------



## MagicWhiteLady (Jan 2, 2009)

I have three catagories....

Stuff I like (fetish wise)
Stuff I don't mind seeing (either I liek it in a non-seual way, or feel neutral on)
Stuff that makes me squirm (not in a sexy way D=)

The stuff I liek list is long...
The stuff I don't mind is even longer still....

The only stuff that really grosses me out is scat, watersports, vomit, grampa old & toddler young...

More so then a specific fetish... The thing that will get under my skin th FASTEST is being difrectly attached to a fetish by an other person without warrnet. Or my personal self being sexualized without really wanting to be.

For example,  I was chatting with someone on msn, someone I didn't know well and he was like "how are you doing today? *lick/bite*" and I was like DGHJGDHJNFGBNFDGHNJDFCVVB  in my own head.... this guy meant NO offense at all, (I lean.. licking and biting is a very standard greeting in furry fandom) and I very much enjoyed the converstation we had...

I jsut liek to keep my sexualized self behind a character.,.. the only exception to this is if I'm in an IRL relationship and choose to give -myself- to my mate....  I dunno if that is on topic for this thread... butthat's somethingthat relaly bugs me =x

EDIT: I wanted to comment on the post above....
I know a lot of peoepl who are grossed otu by peopel who are fat
....but... personally I'm a very skinny person... (perhaps unhealthily so at some points in the year..)
but..
I'm such a chubby chaser *_*


----------



## ADF (Jan 2, 2009)

Makes me wish there was a section on FA were you could tick and untick items you want to show up, there is criteria I would never want to see so might as well remove it entirely.


----------



## TehBrownPup (Jan 2, 2009)

milk-bone said:


> I hate, hate, hate cub porn. It's pedophilia, that's that.



Cub = P*a*edophilia means Furry = Beastiality.

Cub porn is not paedophilia since they are not real children and some people like cub because they put themselves in the shoes of the character

Furry porn is not beastiality since they are not real animals and some people like furry because they put themselves in the shoes of the character.


Just.. Christ, don't be so ignorant


----------



## harry2110 (Jan 2, 2009)

necrophillia, macro, hardcore s&m, scat, transgender, rubber, nonmammals


----------



## Verin Asper (Jan 2, 2009)

just very tolerant...just dont see the point of
Scat
Watersports
and Guro


----------



## Xipoid (Jan 2, 2009)

Honestly, fetishes either puzzle me, make me laugh, or turn me on. I don't hate any of them.


----------



## IanCC (Jan 2, 2009)

I.. don't like guro... and scat.. >.<


----------



## M. LeRenard (Jan 2, 2009)

Nothing really bothers me unless it's somehow excrement-related.  But I have a really powerful gag reflex, so that even things like bread that's been soaked in water make me feel like vomiting for a short time.  So combining excrement with sex is like... oh gads.
Most of the rest of this stuff I just don't understand, so I guess I can't form an opinion of it.  I'm just culturally diverse like that.


----------



## Hyena (Jan 2, 2009)

ADF said:


> Makes me wish there was a section on FA were you could tick and untick items you want to show up, there is criteria I would never want to see so might as well remove it entirely.



That's a beautiful idea. 

Uncheck Vore, Death, Gore, Scat and Babyfurs for me XD 

Honestly though ADF, that feature would be so <3 on FA.


----------



## Ratte (Jan 2, 2009)

PriestRevan said:


> Since a cave women walked up to a cave man and sucked him.



Or the other way around...or with TWO GUYS.


----------



## Nocturnowl357 (Jan 2, 2009)

I got three:

Loli
Hyper
and gore. Bloody hell is there alot of gore or death pics!


----------



## Ratte (Jan 2, 2009)

Nocturnowl357 said:


> I got three:
> 
> Loli
> Hyper
> and gore. Bloody hell is there alot of gore or death pics!



The fuck is Hyper?


----------



## PriestRevan (Jan 2, 2009)

TehBrownPup said:


> Cub = P*a*edophilia means Furry = Beastiality.
> 
> Cub porn is not paedophilia since they are not real children and some people like cub because they put themselves in the shoes of the character
> 
> ...


 
Ignorance is bliss.


----------



## Fullmoonpsycho (Jan 2, 2009)

lulz for the longest time i thought watersports was sex on a boat.


----------



## Digitalpotato (Jan 2, 2009)

Stratadrake said:


> "All of the above".
> 
> I can't really discuss such a generalized answer.  But if you want to talk love-hate relationships with fetish genres, I can do that:  Transformation.




I have to agree with you there.  TF seems to easily be THE Gateway fetish, since I always see so much fetishit worked into TF. 


I once read a story in which Theseus cut the bull's cock off and then fucked Ariadne with it. If that didn't cuase enough trauma to my 12 year old mind, I don't know what did. (And why the hell I kept reading that I have NO FUCKING IDEA.)


----------



## Lemon_Panda (Jan 2, 2009)

Cubporn
TF
Hyper
Vore
Scat
Watersports
Fat
Farting
Bestiality
Babyfurs/Diaperfurs

There's probably more.


----------



## Verin Asper (Jan 2, 2009)

xXxKirai_KainashixXx said:


> The fuck is Hyper?


Ask a fox whos cock puts even godzilla to shame


----------



## Whitenoise (Jan 2, 2009)

TehBrownPup said:


> Cub = P*a*edophilia means Furry = Beastiality.
> 
> Cub porn is not paedophilia since they are not real children and some people like cub because they put themselves in the shoes of the character



Like PriestRevan said, paedophilia is a sexual attraction to children, if a drawing of a child getting raped gives you a hard on, you're a paedophile. Don't waste your breath trying to rationalize your way out of it with that bullshit, the only people pathetic enough to buy it are other paedophiles. 



TehBrownPup said:


> Furry porn is not beastiality since they are not real animals and some people like furry because they put themselves in the shoes of the character.



 Bestiality is the act of fucking animals, zoophilia is the underlying sexual defect. There's a shit tonne of that floating around here too, as in anthro characters fucking animals and vice versa. Once again just because it's a drawing doesn't mean your not a zoophile.



TehBrownPup said:


> Just.. Christ, don't be so ignorant



Sound advise :V .


----------



## Airborne_Piggy (Jan 2, 2009)

Fullmoonpsycho said:


> M solo, M/M


That's more _sexuality_ than fetish.


xXxKirai_KainashixXx said:


> The fuck is Hyper?


Having *REALLY* huge genitals and/or bewbz. Something I don't really appreciate either.



Beastiality is something to add to my previous list... To be honest, I find that it's something that I actually really wanna avoid.


----------



## SirRob (Jan 2, 2009)

...

Boobs.

I also hate seeing scat, and anything relating to that.

Edit: Also, really gorey stuff. Ick.


----------



## Milo The Delphin (Jan 2, 2009)

herms... I have nothing against herms as human beings, but I swear, just about every good artist now adays is obsessed with drawing herms :\



			
				Fullmoonpsycho said:
			
		

> M solo, M/M


 dude, that's not a fetish...


----------



## Gavrill (Jan 2, 2009)

Cannot stand "extremes".

Fat
Emaciated 
Hyper

Plus pretty understandable stuff like scat, vore, vomit, and soforth.


----------



## Fullmoonpsycho (Jan 2, 2009)

Milo The Delphin said:


> herms... I have nothing against herms as human beings, but I swear, just about every good artist now adays is obsessed with drawing herms :\
> 
> dude, that's not a fetish...



K lemmy be more specific...
anal between two men, Oral between two dudes, pretty much any sexual activity involving two men is an instant turn off for me unless said men are directing their attention toward a female.


----------



## Arryu (Jan 2, 2009)

pedophilia is bad, mmkay

I don't care if your into it, just don't show that you are

anything else I'm fine with


----------



## Airborne_Piggy (Jan 2, 2009)

Fullmoonpsycho said:


> K lemmy be more specific...
> anal between two men, Oral between two dudes, pretty much any sexual activity involving two men is an instant turn off for me unless said men are directing their attention toward a female.


That's not fetishism though. It's just gay.


----------



## FourLetterWord (Jan 2, 2009)

Arryu said:


> pedophilia is bad, mmkay
> 
> I don't care if your into it, just don't show that you are
> 
> anything else I'm fine with



i commend your openness, but am forced to wonder why you've adopted a "don't ask don't tell" policy about cub specifically

what about rape porn enthusiasts? rape is just as illegal and unethical as molestation


----------



## Milo The Delphin (Jan 2, 2009)

Fullmoonpsycho said:


> K lemmy be more specific...
> anal between two men, Oral between two dudes, pretty much any sexual activity involving two men is an instant turn off for me unless said men are directing their attention toward a female.



o...k... no need to point THAT out. I'm not trying to act all defensive, but you're coming off a bit... I'm sure you know the word, cause sex in general isn't a fetish, and I'm sure you knew that


----------



## FourLetterWord (Jan 2, 2009)

the difference between a sexual _fetish_ and a sexual _orientation_ has always been a little slippery

those serial killers who talk about being unable to achieve an erection without someone dying aint just got a fetish, for example

half the furries who self-identify as "bi" aren't gay in any chemical sense, but you couldn't really call it a fetish, either, so just what the hell is it? i dont know and neither does anyone else, but there it is


----------



## Gavrill (Jan 2, 2009)

Arryu said:


> pedophilia is bad, mmkay
> 
> I don't care if your into it, just don't show that you are
> 
> anything else I'm fine with


Lolicon is awesome mkay

STOP JUDGING ME D:



FourLetterWord said:


> i commend your openness, but am forced to wonder why you've adopted a "don't ask don't tell" policy about cub specifically
> 
> what about rape porn enthusiasts? rape is just as illegal and unethical as molestation


Rape's cool too


Everything's cool till you do it IRL


----------



## Milo The Delphin (Jan 2, 2009)

Shenzi said:


> Lolicon is awesome mkay
> 
> STOP JUDGING ME D:


ok so, I never understood 100% what lolicon is... isn't it just pedophilia turned anime?


----------



## FourLetterWord (Jan 2, 2009)

holy crap i just noticed something

if i'm right about furry being partly about the non-vulgar sex--that is to say, the way that furries don't treat sex as something vulgar or icky--then wouldn't furry naturally attract a ton of gay folks who subconsciously wanted to get away from the way their recreation is considered abomidable?

maybe furries aren't so much prison-gay as very gay-friendly, and lots of gay folks simply ended up here for that reason


----------



## LizardKing (Jan 2, 2009)

Anything that doesn't involve my dick and a female scaley

Or badgers. Fuck badgers.


----------



## Milo The Delphin (Jan 2, 2009)

FourLetterWord said:


> holy crap i just noticed something
> 
> if i'm right about furry being partly about the non-vulgar sex--that is to say, the way that furries don't treat sex as something vulgar or icky--then wouldn't furry naturally attract a ton of gay folks who subconsciously wanted to get away from the way their recreation is considered abomidable?
> 
> maybe furries aren't so much prison-gay as very gay-friendly, and lots of gay folks simply ended up here for that reason



uh... I'm gay, and I'm a furry... that's all I need to know 0_o I don't like to think that fandom has anything to do with my sexuality. although the fandom does spark interest for my sexuality. more-so than humans.


----------



## dwitefry (Jan 2, 2009)

It's already been gone into already in this forum but yeah it's still a kid, drawn, ears, tail, still a kid, and kids dont' do anything for me. So I guess I hate seeing it but, well I don't see it, becasue more often than not you can tell what it is by the thumbnail, so I dunno if that counts really...

Cock rings however. You can stumble on a picture with cock rings easily. Cock rings make me wince, make me feel vaguley live i've eaten too much processed meat products and just no. No hurting/mangling of the gentiles please.That statement includes erotic peircings too. It really puts me off.

MeX

EDIT - hey! leave them poor badgers alone! lol


----------



## Tycho (Jan 2, 2009)

Scat.  Ye gods, that makes me cringe.  Mutilation and gore, snuff, hard vore, all turn me off big time.  I don't like soft vore either, but it's not like the distaste I have for hard vore, it's more of a "this is stupid, why is this supposed to be arousing?" thing.  Watersports only really bugs me when it's excessive/when drinking urine is involved.  Other than that I'm neutral on it.


----------



## Arryu (Jan 2, 2009)

FourLetterWord said:


> i commend your openness, but am forced to wonder why you've adopted a "don't ask don't tell" policy about cub specifically
> 
> what about rape porn enthusiasts? rape is just as illegal and unethical as molestation




because I believe that if your attracted to something, you can't help that, but you can help if people see it.

Like if I caught my buddy looking at gay porn, I wouldn't care if he was gay but I wouldn't want to see him looking at it or anything like that. Know what I mean?


----------



## Fullmoonpsycho (Jan 2, 2009)

Milo The Delphin said:


> o...k... no need to point THAT out. I'm not trying to act all defensive, but you're coming off a bit... I'm sure you know the word, cause sex in general isn't a fetish, and I'm sure you knew that


hmm K mayhaps i just dont fully understand what a fetish exactly is. I always assumed a Fetish was what gave ya a stiffy everytime ya saw it. and i could care less what other peoples oppinions are regarding sexuality. if yer into gay stuff cool for you im glad you found somethin you like. I was simply stating that gay porn dosn't make me pants happy. and so i dont sound homophobic ive got two gay friends and one gay cousin IRL.


----------



## Milo The Delphin (Jan 2, 2009)

Fullmoonpsycho said:


> hmm K mayhaps i just dont fully understand what a fetish exactly is. I always assumed a Fetish was what gave ya a stiffy everytime ya saw it. and i could care less what other peoples oppinions are regarding sexuality. if yer into gay stuff cool for you im glad you found somethin you like. I was simply stating that gay porn dosn't make me pants happy. and so i dont sound homophobic ive got two gay friends and one gay cousin IRL.


sexuality is love either way, and shouldn't be considered a fetish, because it's beyond sex. but sex in general can be a fetish. 

anyway, good to hear you're not a homophobe ^_^


----------



## Quiet269 (Jan 2, 2009)

I don't really hate any fetish.

I dislike Scat though. and Hard vore...


----------



## SnowFox (Jan 2, 2009)

I'm not really interested in a lot of the furry related fetishes but I don't really hate seeing them, I just don't look at it if I don't like it. The only stuff I hate seeing is the nasty stuff like scat. Does ANYONE actually like it? It seems to be the one thing that everyone here hates.


----------



## FourLetterWord (Jan 2, 2009)

Arryu said:


> because I believe that if your attracted to something, you can't help that, but you can help if people see it.
> 
> Like if I caught my buddy looking at gay porn, I wouldn't care if he was gay but I wouldn't want to see him looking at it or anything like that. Know what I mean?



i really don't

you want your buddy to be who he is, but not around you, because you would judge him for it?

or are you just upset that you saw it? because that's basically your fault, what with how you chose to look


----------



## Milo The Delphin (Jan 2, 2009)

FourLetterWord said:


> i really don't
> 
> you want your buddy to be who he is, but not around you, because you would judge him for it?
> 
> or are you just upset that you saw it? because that's basically your fault, what with how you chose to look


I like the way you put things. I completely agree


----------



## Digitalpotato (Jan 2, 2009)

Airborne_Piggy said:


> That's not fetishism though. It's just gay.



But wouldn't that mean you're turned on by males? Hence you have a 'male' fetish?


----------



## Milo The Delphin (Jan 2, 2009)

Digitalpotato said:


> But wouldn't that mean you're turned on by males? Hence you have a 'male' fetish?


it's called sexuality... it's called love.

you get turned on by females though right? you're practically saying that because you're not with a girl, it's automatically a fetish


----------



## Digitalpotato (Jan 2, 2009)

Love and sex is different. =p


----------



## FourLetterWord (Jan 2, 2009)

Digitalpotato said:


> But wouldn't that mean you're turned on by males? Hence you have a 'male' fetish?



the short answer is "it turns out that you're wrong, but i can see why you thought that"

the long answer involves a lot of biology


----------



## Milo The Delphin (Jan 2, 2009)

Digitalpotato said:


> Love and sex is different. =p


exactly. men can love men. men can love women. women can love women. man can have sex with men. men can have sex with women. women can have sex with women. when it boils down, sex is just sex


----------



## FourLetterWord (Jan 2, 2009)

Milo The Delphin said:


> exactly. men can love men. men can love women. women can love women. man can have sex with men. men can have sex with women. women can have sex with women. when it boils down, sex is just sex



a huge number of other countries have cultures where straight men have tons of sex with each other

the middle east is full of this, actually, with saudi arabia being the king of it

of course in their case it's not because they're liberated, it's because they're horribly sexually repressed (you can't freely date women) to the point of endemic prison-gay, but what can you do


----------



## Milo The Delphin (Jan 2, 2009)

FourLetterWord said:


> a huge number of other countries have cultures where straight men have tons of sex with each other
> 
> the middle east is full of this, actually, with saudi arabia being the king of it
> 
> of course in their case it's not because they're liberated, it's because they're horribly sexually repressed (you can't freely date women) to the point of endemic prison-gay, but what can you do


exactly, sex is a fetish all in it's own. love is completely different. if you want sex, you can get it anywhere... just about >_> if you want love, you're going to have to find it for yourself


----------



## Arryu (Jan 2, 2009)

FourLetterWord said:


> i really don't
> 
> you want your buddy to be who he is, but not around you, because you would judge him for it?
> 
> or are you just upset that you saw it? because that's basically your fault, what with how you chose to look



That not what I meant at all.

Maybe the gay example was wrong, because if my friend walked up to me and told me I would support him totaly.

I meant that because pedophilia is wrong, you can be attracted to it, but please don't act on it.... Sorry for the misunderstanding, my fault completely


----------



## dogisdead (Jan 2, 2009)

'transgender'

Uhh... since when is that a fetish? Maybe you mean transvestites instead. *is transgendered*

And as for fetishes, a lot of things are fine with me, I'm not into them all but I do get asked to draw some. Stuff I definatly will NOT draw is - 

Cub, scat, watersports and scat just because... ugh, gross. 

Not everything I draw is stuff I do/am into though.

Oh man, and I saw this horrible picture which was like... someone cooking and eating another guys cock while he ENJOYED it. That knocked me sick.


----------



## nek0chan (Jan 2, 2009)

-_- poop, blood, animal death, eating nasty stuff, they are all not for me


----------



## FourLetterWord (Jan 2, 2009)

dogisdead said:


> Oh man, and I saw this horrible picture which was like... someone cooking and eating another guys cock while he ENJOYED it. That knocked me sick.



the reason ENJOYED makes sense in caps:

smiles are infectious and demand participation, and people really do not like to involuntarily participate in cock-eatery

its the same reason everyone was so grossed out by that abu ghraib smile thumbs-up photo

thats probably why the fact that the guy liked the cockeating made the photo spookier to you


----------



## Whitenoise (Jan 2, 2009)

Honestly I'm really glad fetishism is so out in the open here, it makes it easy  to weed out the human garbage right off the bat, rather then befriending it only  to find out later what it is.


----------



## FourLetterWord (Jan 2, 2009)

Whitenoise said:


> Honestly I'm really glad fetishism is so out in the open here, it makes it easy  to weed out the human garbage right off the bat, rather then befriending it only  to find out later what it is.



i agree, the folks who come in here to pass judgement on other peoples' sexuality are being conviently open with the ugliness they'd normally keep inside

it will never be socially acceptable among furries to judge someone for having a fetish alone, and i love that about this community


----------



## Fullmoonpsycho (Jan 2, 2009)

so i figued since the meaning of a fetish is being debated i might as well look it up and here are my findings. According to Dictionary.com - 


An object that is believed to have magical or spiritual powers, especially such an object associated with animistic or shamanistic religious practices.
An object of unreasonably excessive attention or reverence: _made a fetish of punctuality._
Something, such as a material object or a nonsexual part of the body, that arouses sexual desire and may become necessary for sexual gratification.
An abnormally obsessive preoccupation or attachment; a fixation.


----------



## Whitenoise (Jan 2, 2009)

FourLetterWord said:


> i agree, the folks who come in here to pass judgement on other peoples' sexuality are being conviently open with the ugliness they'd normally keep inside
> 
> it will never be socially acceptable among furries to judge someone for having a fetish alone, and i love that about this community



Exactly :] . The fact that I'm not a walking pile of crap makes me instantly repellent to any piece of furfag trash that happens to float by in the river of shit that is this fandom. Saves me an awful lot of work :V . Also indulging a sexual defect rather then correcting it is a choice, and choices are the only reasonable thing to judge people by. The fact that furfags are to stupid to recognise that fact is hilarious  .


----------



## Adelio Altomar (Jan 2, 2009)

-Male crossdressing
-Scat
-Male Crossdressing
-Watersports
-Male Crossdressing
-Bestiality
-Male Crossdressing
-Anal vore (some wierd shit I've been running into at Yiffstar a lot lately)
-Vore in general
-Male Crossdressing
-Uberfats (chubby is awesome but too much is too much)

Oh, and did I mention male crossdressing? 

There are some others that I can't stand, too, but I'll mention 'em when I think of them.


----------



## FourLetterWord (Jan 2, 2009)

Whitenoise said:


> Exactly :] . The fact that I'm not a walking pile of shit makes me instantly repellent to any piece of furfag trash that happens to float by in the river of shit that is this fandom. Saves me an awful lot of work :V . Also indulging a sexual defect rather then correcting it is a choice, and choices are the only reasonable thing to judge people by. The fact that furfags are to stupid to recognise that fact is hilarious  .



quotin' dis for posterity

it makes obvious your hypocrisy and your pettiness and your sanctimony and your hate for difference

'sexual defect' indeed, you are a laughable throwback to a dead sepia-toned myth of a clean world that never was

the only people *really* having missionary sex in the dark were puritanical idiots tricked into banality through superstition, and you are the indoctrinated child of such staid, listless humping.

whether by first or second or third generation, their thirst for purity tainted your well with bigotry long before you were ever old enough to decide for yourself. 

your dumbass beliefs are a hillariously apt, poetic, Futurama Devil style punishment for the sins of your fathers, and i find that pretty awesome, so i quoted your best example of it--for posterity, if you know what that word means.


----------



## Fullmoonpsycho (Jan 2, 2009)

FourLetterWord said:


> quotin' dis for posterity
> 
> it makes obvious your hypocrisy and your pettiness and your sanctimony and your hate for difference
> 
> ...



Just thought it deserved a quote. Meby so that arse can read it again if their still even here.


----------



## Milo The Delphin (Jan 2, 2009)

Whitenoise said:


> Exactly :] . The fact that I'm not a walking pile of crap makes me instantly repellent to any piece of furfag trash that happens to float by in the river of shit that is this fandom. Saves me an awful lot of work :V . Also indulging a sexual defect rather then correcting it is a choice, and choices are the only reasonable thing to judge people by. The fact that furfags are to stupid to recognise that fact is hilarious  .


uh... ok... you confuse me. one day you're the nicest guy, then the next, a total dick?... what's going on here? 0_o


----------



## ByondRAGE (Jan 2, 2009)

D : all of the above


----------



## SirRob (Jan 2, 2009)

Milo The Delphin said:


> uh... ok... you confuse me. one day you're the nicest guy, then the next, a total dick?... what's going on here? 0_o


It's called PMS. :3


----------



## FourLetterWord (Jan 2, 2009)

Milo The Delphin said:


> uh... ok... you confuse me. one day you're the nicest guy, then the next, a total dick?... what's going on here? 0_o



he's not always a monster or anything, he's just in a discussion where he thinks he's got the moral highground and he's cocky and he's on the internet, so he thinks he can be a dick about disagreeing with me

the problem is that he's wrong, and it's always worse to be wrong while you're already being a dick, and it's *REALLY* worse to be a dick who's wrong about morality

it ends up making one look like a huge piece of shit


----------



## Whitenoise (Jan 2, 2009)

FourLetterWord said:


> quotin' dis for posterity
> 
> it makes obvious your hypocrisy and your pettiness and your sanctimony and your hate for difference
> 
> ...



Lol, I'm not sure if you're having as much fun with this as I am or if you're actually being serious but either way this response is glorious. I'm tempted to put some of it in my signature. If you're being serious though you've made a wildly inaccurate assessment of me and what I'm saying. There's a difference between a fetish and a defect, do you know what it is  ?



Milo The Delphin said:


> uh... ok... you confuse me. one day you're the nicest guy, then the next, a total dick?... what's going on here? 0_o



Demonic possession? Or maybe I'm just fucking around, it's a mystery for the  ages :V .


----------



## FourLetterWord (Jan 2, 2009)

Whitenoise said:


> Lol, I'm not sure if you're having as much fun with this as I am or if you're actually being serious but either way this response is glorious. I'm tempted to put some of it in my signature. If you're being serious though you've made a wildly inaccurate assessment of me and what I'm saying. There's a difference between a fetish and a defect, do you know what it is  ?



nope, you're being a huge douchebag and the things you think about this subject cast you as a bigoted retard.

i dont really have to reason with you since everyone is basically on the same page here, the only person i'd have to convince is you--which means that the _only person i'd be helping by convincing you_ is you.

you were being a huge asshole, so there's fuck-all chance i'll be doing that. keep on thinking stupid shit, just remember how tactless it was to blurt it out and next time keep it quiet. 

it's like how you want to treat people with fetishes: consider your horrible opinions a burden you must privately bear. convince yourself that it's due to how unfairly hivemind-y furries can be about yelling at you for what you believe. carry it, just don't speak it, because fuck you. call it another prescription from Futurama Devil, MD.


----------



## PriestRevan (Jan 2, 2009)

Pedophilia is gross and I hope all those who engage in it (in any way), fall off a cliff.
Scat is gross and I hope all those who engage in it (in any way), fall off a cliff.
Diapers are gross and I hope all those who engage in it (in any way), fall off a cliff.
Fursuiting is gross and I hope all those who engage in it (in a sexual way), fall off a cliff.


----------



## Milo The Delphin (Jan 2, 2009)

PriestRevan said:


> Fursuiting is gross and I hope all those who engage in it (in a sexual way), fall off a cliff.



.....how is THAT gross? it's not even sex....

jesus I hate this thread


----------



## PriestRevan (Jan 2, 2009)

Milo The Delphin said:


> .....how is THAT gross? it's not even sex....


 
It can be. Go to wrong sites and you see fursuiters fucking. IT'S JUST SO WONDERFUL!



> jesus I hate this thread


 
Love you too baby.


----------



## Fullmoonpsycho (Jan 2, 2009)

he be talkin about the Fursuits that are modified to accommodate for sexual activity... and i gotta agree with em there thats just kinda effed up.. if ima hump a chick i wanna know its a chick and not some dudes ass. and im sure the same goes for gay people... How would you like to fuck what you think is someones ass and find out its some chicks va ja ja


----------



## Milo The Delphin (Jan 2, 2009)

PriestRevan said:


> It can be. Go to wrong sites and you see fursuiters fucking. IT'S JUST SO WONDERFUL!
> 
> 
> 
> Love you too baby.



I don't hate you personally. just this thread. and I'm sorry, but I like fursuiters. in a nonsexual way of course, but it's just a way of having fun and hanging out... I have no sexual thrill with fursuits, but all in all, I do enjoy hanging out with fursuiters.


----------



## PriestRevan (Jan 2, 2009)

Milo The Delphin said:


> I don't hate you personally. just this thread. and I'm sorry, but I like fursuiters. in a nonsexual way of course, *but it's just a way of having fun and hanging out*...


 
Fursuiters only have orgies. This is common knowledge.


----------



## FourLetterWord (Jan 2, 2009)

PriestRevan said:


> Pedophilia is gross and I hope all those who engage in it (in any way), fall off a cliff.
> Scat is gross and I hope all those who engage in it (in any way), fall off a cliff.
> Diapers are gross and I hope all those who engage in it (in any way), fall off a cliff.
> Fursuiting is gross and I hope all those who engage in it (in a sexual way), fall off a cliff.



i really hate country music but when i say i want to hurl country music singers into the sun, it's obvious i'm joking, because i am not a sociopath


----------



## Milo The Delphin (Jan 2, 2009)

PriestRevan said:


> Fursuiters only have orgies. This is common knowledge.


seriously dude, don't be an idiot. I like you, and you're cool, but don't fucking be an idiot. you know that's not true. sure there ARE people like that, but nowhere near as many as you claim

s, what if you found out your friend was a fursuiter? would you dump him just like that?


----------



## FourLetterWord (Jan 2, 2009)

seriously do you people (revan, that whitenoise mutant, etc) not understand that there just no way on the planet to be a furry and still shit on other peoples' fetishes?

it is an inherent contradiction! anyone can see this. lucky for us, the logic works out that "we're legitimate because life is short and we're not hurting anyone so why not let us do what we love", and that applies to anyone else who passes the 'not hurting anyone' test


----------



## PriestRevan (Jan 2, 2009)

FourLetterWord said:


> i really hate country music but when i say i want to hurl country music singers into the sun, it's obvious i'm joking, because i am not a sociopath


 
And when I say, "I wanna see that fucking fursuiter thrown off a cliff" I mean it. Besides, it would be quite hilarious to watch.

Just like watching children be hit by cars. It's hilarious.



Milo The Delphin said:


> seriously dude, don't be an idiot. I like you, and you're cool, but don't fucking be an idiot. you know that's not true. sure there ARE people like that, but nowhere near as many as you claim?


 
I know. But still, fursuiters are creepy. I could care less if they have the fursuiting orgies that are _obviously _happening. 



> s, what if you found out your friend was a fursuiter? would you dump him just like that


 
Yeah, it really doesn't take much. I don't talk much with anybody I know who fursuits. It's creepy.



> seriously do you people (revan, that whitenoise mutant, etc) not understand that there just no way on the planet to be a furry and still shit on other peoples' fetishes


 
Just 'cause you're gay doesn't mean you can't hate gay people. I'm almost completely gay, and I really dislike the large gay majority.

I hate on furries and their fetishes 'cause I'm an asshole.


----------



## Whitenoise (Jan 2, 2009)

FourLetterWord said:


> nope, you're being a huge douchebag and the things you think about this subject cast you as a bigoted retard.
> 
> i dont really have to reason with you since everyone is basically on the same page here, the only person i'd have to convince is you--which means that the _only person i'd be helping by convincing you_ is you.
> 
> ...



When it comes to sexual defects I'd rather they were kept out in the open, I  think I've already stated why, the same can be said of opinions. If I have an  irreconcilable difference of opinion with someone I'd rather know right away,  that way neither one of us wastes any time forming a friendship that has no hope  of lasting. If my opinions bring out hatred in others I welcome it, I won't hide  what I am to appease people I hate. I have to point out the fact that you're  making some rather broad generalizations about the people here. I'd rather be  liked by one person I like then a thousand people I don't FourLetterWord, and if that one person doesn't like  me either so be it.

 I don't know why you're getting angry, we both like  the fact that the furry fandom is so open about these things, the fact that we  have different reasons shouldn't mean anything. You shouldn't take things so  personally :] .


----------



## Milo The Delphin (Jan 2, 2009)

people with this much hate are pathetic... *sigh* I'm sorry to say, but why add fuel to the fire? there's no way of stopping the fire, so why make it worse?


----------



## FourLetterWord (Jan 2, 2009)

PriestRevan said:


> And when I say, "I wanna see that fucking fursuiter thrown off a cliff" I mean it. Besides, it would be quite hilarious to watch.
> 
> Just like watching children be hit by cars. It's hilarious.



i believe you've missed my point, so i'll state it directly:

just because you really, really, _really_ don't like something, is not a reason to shit on that something

taking lewd pictures of kids is illegal because it hurts the kids, not because its a creepy sex thing

because fursuiters/fetishests/whatever aren't actually hurting anything, you can't really hate them in a stronger way than you can hate country music--and you can't go around calling country fans things 'garbage' and actually mean it, a la whitenoise, because that makes you a sociopath



PriestRevan said:


> Yeah, it really doesn't take much. I don't talk much with anybody I know who fursuits. It's creepy.



goddamn son i think you just said you have no loyalty without even batting an eye, what kind of a dude are you?

don't you try to notice the ways in which you are a shitty person, and try to correct them? if you aren't doing that, you are (by definition!) what's referred to as a "shitty person". if you don't care that you do shitty things, or at least make no effort to stop, you are shitty. ditching your friend for something like that is a shitty thing to do. do you understand this? ask anyone in real life whether it's ok to stop hanging out with a friend because you find out something weird and personal like that. guess who says it's ok? shitty people and nobody else. notice a pattern?

edit: removed most of the venom, my tongue was still mighty sharp from replying to whitenoise


----------



## PriestRevan (Jan 2, 2009)

FourLetterWord said:


> i believe you've missed my point, so i'll state it directly:
> 
> just because you really, really, _really_ don't like something, is not a reason to shit on that something
> 
> ...


 
If I really, really, really don't like something, then that means I will hate on it. I will hope that fursuiters fly off a cliff because it amuses me. That and I hate them. 

I hope the people who take pictures of kids naked and who draw kids naked fly off a cliff. I will hope people who poo on each other fly off a cliff. 

Also, I like *some* country music. So screw you.



> because that makes you a sociopath


 
It's not that I'm a sociopath so much as I just don't care what happens to people.



> don't you try to notice the ways in which you are a shitty person, and try to correct them? if you aren't doing you are what's called a "shitty person".


 
I'm not going to change my personality to accommodate some faggot who doesn't like my personality. If I feel like being nice to you, I will be so (as I am to some of my friends). If I feel like being mean and rude to you (as I am to most of my friends), then that's fine.



> i'm not surprised you have no loyalty, you've been scoring pretty low on the morality chart overall


 
I have some morality. For example: I wont kill someone (unless need be).

But, you know, I'm that asshole who see's genocide on the TV and laughs.


----------



## Milo The Delphin (Jan 2, 2009)

PriestRevan said:


> Also, I like *some* country music. So screw you.



a bit hypocritical don't ya think? 

hey priest, you're bisexual... do you realize how many people would be willing to literally slit your throat out in public and piss on you?... would you consider that pleasent?


----------



## Wreth (Jan 2, 2009)

Milo The Delphin said:


> people with this much hate are pathetic... *sigh* I'm sorry to say, but why add fuel to the fire? there's no way of stopping the fire, so why make it worse?



Unfortunately the people with this much hate seem to be the majority of earths population


----------



## PriestRevan (Jan 2, 2009)

Milo The Delphin said:


> a bit hypocritical don't ya think?
> 
> hey priest, you're bisexual... do you realize how many people would be willing to literally slit your throat out in public and piss on you?... would you consider that pleasent?


 
It would be a fitting end and very dramatic. I always thought dying in public would be interesting (although I hope it doesn't happen anytime soon). 

The fact is, the world doesn't run on nice. People would like it be so, but you always gotta look out for youself first.


----------



## Milo The Delphin (Jan 2, 2009)

PriestRevan said:


> It would be a fitting end and very dramatic. I always thought dying in public would be interesting (although I hope it doesn't happen anytime soon).
> 
> The fact is, the world doesn't run on nice. People would like it be so, but you always gotta look out for youself first.


and hating everything that you don't view as pleasent is gonna help that? it's only gonna make it worse.

I think the serious question is. what if your friend is one of those things you listed? would you really want HIM to fall off a cliff and die? are you really that shallow?


----------



## PriestRevan (Jan 2, 2009)

Milo The Delphin said:


> and hating everything that you don't view as pleasent is gonna help that? it's only gonna make it worse.
> 
> *I think the serious question is. what if your friend is one of those things you listed? would you really want HIM to fall off a cliff and die? are you really that shallow*?


 
Well, to say the least, it would be interesting.


----------



## Milo The Delphin (Jan 2, 2009)

PriestRevan said:


> Well, to say the least, it would be interesting.


heh, you're not worth arguing with then. I'm sorry, if that's the way you think, you're not worth anything


----------



## PriestRevan (Jan 2, 2009)

Milo The Delphin said:


> *heh, you're not worth arguing with then. I'm sorry, if that's the way you think, you're not worth anything*


 
You take life too seriously.


----------



## FourLetterWord (Jan 2, 2009)

PriestRevan said:


> If I really, really, really don't like something, then that means I will hate on it. I will hope that fursuiters fly off a cliff because it amuses me. That and I hate them.



no shit. the point is that you shouldn't hate these things to the degree that you hate them.



PriestRevan said:


> I hope the people who take pictures of kids naked and who draw kids naked fly off a cliff. I will hope people who poo on each other fly off a cliff.



is this the way you think about everything in the world? black or white, stay or go, cliff or live? or were you just dumbing down your normally-nuanced thought for some enigmatic reason?



PriestRevan said:


> It's not that I'm a sociopath so much as I just don't care what happens to people.



lmfao

dude, _that's what that word fucking means_

that is literally

what that word

means

sociopathy is when someone doesnt recognize that other people are people too, as it were, and fails to extend them basic empathy or any other such. to wit: they don't care what happens to people.

edit: i know it's just an accident of phrasing, i'm not gonna pretend like you meant it in a clincal sense, it's just funny how hard you kicked yourself in the mouth there



PriestRevan said:


> I'm not going to change my personality to accommodate some faggot who doesn't like my personality. If I feel like being nice to you, I will be so (as I am to some of my friends). If I feel like being mean and rude to you (as I am to most of my friends), then that's fine.



"I am socially blind and morally crosseyed. I can be a dick if i want, and if other people don't like it, fuck them!"

that said, i completely agree that you shouldnt change your personiality to accomodate me or any other internet asshole

but then again, i never said you should *change*. i just described some things i saw in a very unflattering way, hoping to convince you--or failing that, shame you--into at least considering what i'm saying

the bitter irony is that i'm trying to help and if my strategy does work then my post will be hugely mean and i don't intend for that. the problem is, because we're discussing morality, there's little else i can do--that social system has always been voluntary, and there's nothing but social ways to enforce it


----------



## Milo The Delphin (Jan 2, 2009)

PriestRevan said:


> You take life too seriously.


no, I appreciate what I have. and I love people for who they are. what can you say about yourself? you sociopath


----------



## Lazerus101 (Jan 2, 2009)

Hmmm things that squick me....

Gore
Scat
Watersports
Cub/anthing underage
Rape

After that pretty much everything else that isnt a fetish for me comes under the bracket of "Meh dont really care either way"


----------



## PriestRevan (Jan 2, 2009)

FourLetterWord said:


> no shit. the point is that you shouldn't hate these things to the degree that you hate them.


 
Guess it sucks that I do then, huh?



> is this the way you think about everything in the world? black or white, stay or go, cliff or live? or were you just dumbing down your normally-nuanced thought for some enigmatic reason?


 
Yeah. Then again, there are some people I don't think deserve death. They deserve to be locked up forever in a nice, 10x8 cell. Pretty big cell, I think. 




> lmfao
> 
> dude, _that's what that word fucking means_
> 
> ...


 
I don't lack empathy... a good friend of mine was crying once and I hugged her. I felt bad for her. I wish she wasn't crying.

I just don't like to use it all that much. I feel bad for people, a lot. I just don't like being empathic. I don't like caring about other people. It's silly.




> "I am socially blind and morally crosseyed. I can be a dick if i want, and if other people don't like it, fuck them!"


 
Basically.



> that said, i completely agree that you shouldnt change your personiality to accomodate me or any other internet asshole
> 
> but then again,* i never said you should *change*. *i just described some things i saw in a very unflattering way, hoping to convince you--or failing that, shame you--into at least considering what i'm saying


 
Oh yes, you didn't say "change", you just said "correct":



> don't you try to notice the ways in which you are a shitty person, and try to *correct* them


 
So, me not wanting to be a lovely angel to those around me makes me a terrible, terrible person. Shame on me. 


Poo on you PriestRevan. How could you not care about those poor starving children?



> no, I appreciate what I have. and I love people for who they are. what can you say about yourself? *you sociopath*


 
Oh no. You struck me hard in the chest. I feel pain because of your deeply cutting insult.


----------



## FourLetterWord (Jan 2, 2009)

yo, could you slow down your replies a bit? i usually edit my posts a few times after i post them, usually to moderate my language, and a couple of times you've ended up replying to venom i edited out

for instance, this time i made it way clearer that i was only HALF serious about the sociopath thing


----------



## PriestRevan (Jan 2, 2009)

FourLetterWord said:


> yo, could you slow down your replies a bit? i usually edit my posts a few times after i post them, usually to moderate my language, and a couple of times you've ended up replying to venom i edited out
> 
> for instance, this time i made it way clearer that i was only HALF serious about the sociopath thing


 
Ah well.


----------



## Milo The Delphin (Jan 2, 2009)

PriestRevan said:


> So, me not wanting to be a lovely angel to those around me makes me a terrible, terrible person. Shame on me.



did we ask you to be lovey dovey? no. the fact is, behind everyone's ruse is a human being. I don't care that you don't care that you're a shitty person... it doesn't matter what YOU think, because you really are a shitty person. go ahead and think you're god. people around you don't think so. go ahead and not give a shit what others think about you, cause it all boils down to facts and truth. :3


----------



## PriestRevan (Jan 2, 2009)

Milo The Delphin said:


> did we ask you to be lovey dovey? no. the fact is, behind everyone's ruse is a human being. I don't care that you don't care that you're a shitty person... it doesn't matter what YOU think, because you really are a shitty person. go ahead and think you're *god*. people around you don't think that way


 
Lol, typo.

I'm not a holy little angel. I know that. I'm a cynical ass who hates almost everything and everyone. The best personality I'm am closest to is Dr. House. The only difference is, I'm not out to save lives (although I don't think House would save lives if he wasn't getting paid).

I always see the bad side to everything and I'm not afraid to say that. Today my dad offered me a iTouch, and I turned him down 'cause my down side to a iTouch is that I'd have to look at it all the time to change my music. Bothersome.

---

See, from what I can tell, you hate me or my personality. Or both.

The fact is, I get questions for advice all the time because of my "evil" personality. I'm not afraid to tell someone they were stupid enough to do this or that. I'm honest enough to tell people what to do, and it usually ends up that I was right.

Someone with your "happy, loving" personality, is just a little too loving. You're not willing to tell people the hurtful truth, even if it's helpful. Someone with that kind of personality doesn't have the balls to do what's sometimes necessary.


----------



## Milo The Delphin (Jan 2, 2009)

PriestRevan said:


> Lol, typo.
> 
> 'cause my down side to a iTouch is that I'd have to look at it all the time to change my music. Bothersome.



lol, seriously? that's.... wow, just wow >_>

and how is "god" a typo? was that a lame pun, in which you reffer to yourself as the devil?


----------



## PriestRevan (Jan 2, 2009)

Milo The Delphin said:


> lol, seriously? that's.... wow, just wow >_>
> 
> Yep. Happily didn't get it.
> 
> and how is "god" a typo? was that a lame pun, in which you reffer to yourself as the devil?


 
Unless you actually mean to say "God", then sure, it wasn't a typo. I had to assume that it was a typo and that you meant to say "good". 

By the way, my college friends call me Satan. I don't mind it. It's actually pretty awesome.


----------



## Milo The Delphin (Jan 2, 2009)

PriestRevan said:


> Unless you actually mean to say "God", then sure, it wasn't a typo. I had to assume that it was a typo and that you meant to say "good".
> 
> By the way, my college friends call me Satan. I don't mind it. It's actually pretty awesome.



to answer your edited post, no, I don't hate you. I think you're a shitty person, but hey, I can't say I wouldn't have fun hanging out with you or something. although judging by how much of a dick you are, I'd be afraid to do.... say 90% of what human beings do to have fun, cause chances are, you probably hate it, and you'd probably want to throw me off of a cliff, so nevermind that idea. >_>

I don't care how much of a man I am. I don't go through life kicking peoples asses, and telling them everything they DON'T want to hear. lol, internet tough guy. I think your problem is, you feel the need to have that tough guy appearence... and God help you if you shed a bit of emotion 0_o


----------



## PriestRevan (Jan 2, 2009)

Milo The Delphin said:


> to answer your edited post, no, I don't hate you. I think you're a shitty person, but hey, I can't say I wouldn't have fun hanging out with you or something. although judging by how much of a dick you are, I'd be afraid to do.... say 90% of what human beings do to have fun, cause chances are, you probably hate it, and you'd probably want to throw me off of a cliff, so nevermind that idea. >_>


 
Oh no, I enjoy doing certain things... hanging out, eating, playing games, seeing movies, etc. 

Other things I dislike, but I wont say anything...



> I don't care how much of a man I am. I don't go through life kicking peoples asses, and *telling them everything they DON'T want to hear*. lol, internet tough guy. I think your problem is, you feel the need to have that tough guy appearence... and God help you if you shed a bit of emotion 0_o


 
Sucks for them that they don't wanna hear it. They shouldn't have asked me. 

I think you think I don't do half this shit I'm talking about in real life. If you truly think that, then you are an idiot (I'm not trying to hurt your feelings, I'm just telling it as it is). I insult people, all the time. If they can hear me, fine; if they can't, fine. I don't care either way.


----------



## Milo The Delphin (Jan 2, 2009)

PriestRevan said:


> Sucks for them that they don't wanna hear it. They shouldn't have asked me.
> 
> I think you think I don't do half this shit I'm talking about in real life. If you truly think that, then you are an idiot (I'm not trying to hurt your feelings, I'm just telling it as it is). I insult people, all the time. If they can hear me, fine; if they can't, fine. I don't care either way.



you really don't have a concept of emotion do you? sometimes you have to tell people what they want to hear, to give them the will to carry on. if you tell them right then and there, what they don't want to hear, and they hang themselves tomorrow (I'm sure you're laughing right now, right?) not the best idea right?

ok then, thnx for telling me ahead of time that you really ARE a sociopath (or psycopath... whichever suits you more). now I know never to hang out with you


----------



## PriestRevan (Jan 2, 2009)

Milo The Delphin said:


> you really don't have a concept of emotion do you? sometimes you have to tell people what they want to hear, to give them the will to carry on. if you tell them right then and there, what they don't want to hear, and they hang themselves tomorrow (I'm sure you're laughing right now, right?) not the best idea right?


 
People like to hear what they want to hear because they are... dumb. Honestly, all people, including myself, are dumb. 
If someone is dying, you don't tell them that they'll live. You can say "It'll be all right", because, maybe when they're dead something cool will happen. 
If someone says, "Does this dress make me look fat"... honestly, yeah. I've told my female friends that. They don't like to hear it, but at least they didn't go out into public looking stupid (which they thank me for later). People like me are just one of those kinds that every society needs. 

We don't need people who tell others what they want to hear, we need people who tell them what they _should_ hear.

For example:

During the Vietnam War, people wanted to hear that America was winning. And they were told that we were winning. We didn't win. 
The government knew long before we pulled out that we weren't winning. If they had told the public, maybe something different could've happened. I don't know, but people shouldn't be lied to.


> ok then, thnx for telling me ahead of time that you really ARE a sociopath (or psycopath... whichever suits you more). *now I know never to hang out with you *


 
That's fine.


----------



## StainMcGorver (Jan 2, 2009)

Okay, here's my list.
-Furry (Again, I don't have that fetish. I'm here for teh LULZ)
-Pedophilia!
-Infantalism
-Scat, Watersports
-Vore
-Crossdressing of any kind.
-Tentacles!
-Loli
-Fat
-ZOOPHILIA, BEASTALITY

Also, I hate M/M, but that's not a fetish.


----------



## PriestRevan (Jan 2, 2009)

StainMcGorver said:


> -Furry (Again, I don't have that fetish. I'm here for teh LULZ)
> Also, I hate M/M, but that's not a fetish.


 
That's awesome.


----------



## Milo The Delphin (Jan 2, 2009)

PriestRevan said:


> People like to hear what they want to hear because they are... dumb. Honestly, all people, including myself, are dumb.
> If someone is dying, you don't tell them that they'll live. You can say "It'll be all right", because, maybe when they're dead something cool will happen.
> If someone says, "Does this dress make me look fat"... honestly, yeah. I've told my female friends that. They don't like to hear it, but at least they didn't go out into public looking stupid (which they thank me for later). People like me are just one of those kinds that every society needs.
> 
> We don't need people who tell others what they want to hear, we need people who tell them what they _should_ hear.



exactly, but you're telling them the wrong way *gay fashion sense* instead of TELLING them they look fat, say "hm... let's try something else" it's really simple. 

difference: "you look fat in that outfit" *SLAPPED*
               "hm... try on a different outfit" *ok THANK you  *

you're just the asshole of society. helpful... maybe sometimes. inspiring... fuck no



			
				StainMcGorver said:
			
		

> Also, I hate M/M, but that's not a fetish.


... so you're a homophobic bisexual?... now I've seen it all >_>


----------



## PriestRevan (Jan 2, 2009)

Milo The Delphin said:


> exactly, but you're telling them the wrong way *gay fashion sense* instead of TELLING them they look fat, say "hm... let's try something else" it's really simple.
> 
> I don't tell them they look fat so much as I say, "Don't wear that. It doesn't suit you."
> 
> ...


 
Fuck yo inspiration!

Who do you think I am? Martin Luther King?


----------



## StainMcGorver (Jan 2, 2009)

Milo The Delphin said:


> ... so you're a homophobic bisexual?... now I've seen it all >_>


No, I'm a straight guy who has gay cousins. I don't hate gays, I hate gay sex.
If I hated gay people, then I would be dead by now.

Also, why the hell would you think I'm bi?


----------



## Milo The Delphin (Jan 2, 2009)

PriestRevan said:


> Fuck yo inspiration!
> 
> Who do you think I am? Martin Luther King?



some latin gangbanger maybe?.... hell no, you aint no martin luther!


----------



## PriestRevan (Jan 2, 2009)

Milo The Delphin said:


> some latin gangbanger maybe?.... hell no, you aint no martin luther!


 
Psh, I ain't no Latino.

But I look like one.

Speaking of nasty fetishes/sex stuff:

I hate seeing "Gay Gangsta Sex". Like, two "thuggin'" Black guys banging each other. I don't like it. 

I mean, I don't like seeing black guys who are gay anyways, but still.


----------



## Milo The Delphin (Jan 2, 2009)

StainMcGorver said:


> No, I'm a straight guy who has gay cousins. I don't hate gays, I hate gay sex.
> If I hated gay people, then I would be dead by now.
> 
> Also, why the hell would you think I'm bi?



ah, so you're a homophobe... k ^_^

lol, it's not as simple as, "I'm ok with gays" but I'm not gonna get all "gay rights!" paranoid >_> and I don't care that you are one though


----------



## StainMcGorver (Jan 2, 2009)

Milo The Delphin said:


> ah, so you're a homophobe... k ^_^
> 
> lol, it's not as simple as, "I'm ok with gays" but I'm not gonna get all "gay rights!" paranoid >_> and I don't care that you are one though


>_< Just shut the fuck up.


----------



## Milo The Delphin (Jan 2, 2009)

StainMcGorver said:


> >_< Just shut the fuck up.


lol, I'm not getting up in your case or anything, I just thought you should know the truth 

you can't deny your psychological way of thinking


----------



## StainMcGorver (Jan 2, 2009)

Milo The Delphin said:


> lol, I'm not getting up in your case or anything, I just thought you should know the truth


Well, I also thought you should know the truth. Most here want you to shut the fuck up.

Also, if I'm homophobic, why am I still here?


----------



## PriestRevan (Jan 2, 2009)

StainMcGorver said:


> Well, I also thought you should know the truth. Most here want you to shut the fuck up.
> 
> *Also, if I'm homophobic, why am I still here*?


 
Well, like many homophobes, you're probably the type who gets a nice, big ol' hard on when making fun of them gays.


----------



## Milo The Delphin (Jan 2, 2009)

StainMcGorver said:


> Well, I also thought you should know the truth. Most here want you to shut the fuck up.
> 
> Also, if I'm homophobic, why am I still here?



hey, I'm like 30% heterophobic, and I'm still here. might I also add that message you sent a while back ago. it REALLY showed your frustration towards homosexuality, and people that bring it up. back then I was very defensive, but now I laugh most of it off. 

the two of you? yea I know...


----------



## StainMcGorver (Jan 2, 2009)

Milo The Delphin said:


> hey, I'm like 30% heterophobic, and I'm still here. might I also add that message you sent a while back ago. it REALLY showed your frustration towards homosexuality, and people that bring it up. back then I was very defensive, but now I laugh most of it off.
> 
> the two of you? yea I know...


Well, here on FA, it's filled with gays. So, you being heterophobic, this place is like heaven. And that PM? Well, I don't go rubbing around my status as 'straight' to every God damn person I see, do I? That's what got me so pissed.

And... I'm not even replying to PriestRevan.


----------



## Milo The Delphin (Jan 2, 2009)

StainMcGorver said:


> Well, here on FA, it's filled with gays. So, you being heterophobic, this place is like heaven. And that PM? Well, I don't go rubbing around my status as 'straight' to every God damn person I see, do I? That's what got me so pissed.
> 
> And... I'm not even replying to PriestRevan.



hell no it's not! it's filled with bisexuals who prefer women... where have you been? or perhaps, where have I been... anyway, I'm not going to talk about my life, but that was around the time I had come out, so excuse me if I were a bit gay-happy and proud xD  I don't need to shout it out anymore, but I DO like to make fun of myself every now and then. 

I'm not asking you to give a guy oral in order for you to prove you're not a homophobe, but you tell yourself what you want to hear... not always the truth. you eventually deny the truth so much, you change who you are without realizing it.

I could have gone all my life assuming I were straight, as long as my brain told me every second I liked girls.


----------



## Tycho (Jan 2, 2009)

Making fun of *insert demographic* is fun.  Especially when they BAWWW about it.  Solution: get over yourselves, *insert demographic*, quit taking it so damn seriously.  You'll find the verbal jabs hurt less if you don't let them touch your ego in the first place.


----------



## Milo The Delphin (Jan 2, 2009)

Tycho The Itinerant said:


> Making fun of *insert demographic* is fun.  Especially when they BAWWW about it.  Solution: get over yourselves, *insert demographic*, quit taking it so damn seriously.  You'll find the verbal jabs hurt less if you don't let them touch your ego in the first place.



yea... it used to hurt me. I don't get as offended anymore. I used to take everything seriously


----------



## SirRob (Jan 2, 2009)

Tycho The Itinerant said:


> Making fun of *insert demographic* is fun.  Especially when they BAWWW about it.  Solution: get over yourselves, *insert demographic*, quit taking it so damn seriously.  You'll find the verbal jabs hurt less if you don't let them touch your ego in the first place.


Finally! I was waiting for this post!


----------



## Tigers-Shadow (Jan 3, 2009)

Agreed! *pulls out tub of popcorn to bookmark thread so-as to edit later xD*


----------



## PriestRevan (Jan 3, 2009)

Milo The Delphin said:


> yea... it used to hurt me. I don't get as offended anymore.* I used to take everything seriously*


 
Well, our argument taking up the last two pages says otherwise.


----------



## Lemon_Panda (Jan 3, 2009)

Milo The Delphin said:


> ah, so you're a homophobe... k ^_^
> 
> lol, it's not as simple as, "I'm ok with gays" but I'm not gonna get all "gay rights!" paranoid >_> and I don't care that you are one though



I'm slightly homophobic.
What of it, jerk? >:'|


----------



## Milo The Delphin (Jan 3, 2009)

PriestRevan said:


> Well, our argument taking up the last two pages says otherwise.


is that really EVERYTHING? hm... I don't think so 



			
				Lemon Panda said:
			
		

> I'm slightly homophobic.
> What of it, jerk? >:'|


.... and? like I said, I don't care :\ go ahead and hate gay people, lol I won't stop you


----------



## NerdyMunk (Jan 3, 2009)

Scat and any sort of vore.


----------



## Fullmoonpsycho (Jan 3, 2009)

Dayum way to much to read...so im not gonna. i guess i don't really care for hyper that much. just glancing around and saw some and it really didnt do anything for me.  Also "With a Name like vagina, It has to be good!"

*edit* lol i actually didnt mean to throw in that vagina thing i was dickin around on this generate random slogans website and copied and pasted it then i decided to delete it but went to a different tab and when i came back i hit Post reply instead of deleting it sry.


----------



## Lemon_Panda (Jan 3, 2009)

Milo The Delphin said:


> is that really EVERYTHING? hm... I don't think so
> 
> .... and? like I said, I don't care :\ go ahead and hate gay people, lol I won't stop you



I hate the really annoying pushmygaynessinyourface ones. :]


----------



## Milo The Delphin (Jan 3, 2009)

Lemon_Panda said:


> I hate the really annoying pushmygaynessinyourface ones. :]



well, hate them then. I'm happy with who I am, because I don't hate everything that displeases me


----------



## PriestRevan (Jan 3, 2009)

Milo The Delphin said:


> is that really EVERYTHING? hm... I don't think so


 
Whatever you say.



Milo The Delphin said:


> well, hate them then. *I'm happy with who I am*, because I don't hate everything that displeases me


 
Then you must have very low standards. <3


----------



## Milo The Delphin (Jan 3, 2009)

PriestRevan said:


> Then you must have very low standards. <3



aw, a low blow?  nice one x3


----------



## Fullmoonpsycho (Jan 3, 2009)

ooh Testicle torture kinda sucks too... i really should just scroll back and try to find my earlier post that has my dislikes listed in it and add my new shit but im waaay to lazy so ima just keep postin what i think of as i think of it till someone gets pissed n tells me ta stop.


----------



## Milo The Delphin (Jan 3, 2009)

Fullmoonpsycho said:


> ooh Testicle torture kinda sucks too... i really should just scroll back and try to find my earlier post that has my dislikes listed in it and add my new shit but im waaay to lazy so ima just keep postin what i think of as i think of it till someone gets pissed n tells me ta stop.


oh yea, that's what this thread was about 0_o


----------



## Fullmoonpsycho (Jan 3, 2009)

KK sorry its a tad bit off topic but can any of you picture a wolf/german shepherd/ Otter/ Kangaroo? and to go back on topic... Torture in general kinda sucks or like stuff that depicts abuse be it spousal or child abuse.


----------



## Hollow-Dragon (Jan 3, 2009)

Being the motor freak I am, I hate seeing the "dragons fucking the automobiles" fetish. That dragon equipment shouldn't be in the exhaust pipe of my 1970 Plymouth 'Cuda, clogging the exhaust system with jizz!


----------



## PriestRevan (Jan 3, 2009)

Hollow-Dragon said:


> Being the motor freak I am, I hate seeing the "dragons fucking the automobiles" fetish. That dragon equipment shouldn't be in the exhaust pipe of my 1970 Plymouth 'Cuda, clogging the exhaust system with jizz!


 
Hawt

...

But yeah, I've seen this in pictures before... weird.


----------



## Milo The Delphin (Jan 3, 2009)

PriestRevan said:


> Hawt
> 
> ...
> 
> But yeah, I've seen this in pictures before... weird.



haha, I really thought they'd be a bit more harsh about the fandom... twasn't that bad


----------



## PriestRevan (Jan 3, 2009)

Milo The Delphin said:


> haha, I really thought they'd be a bit more harsh about the fandom... twasn't that bad


 
Lol, ATHF was pretty bad.


----------



## Hollow-Dragon (Jan 3, 2009)

PriestRevan said:


> Hawt


 
I lol'd



PriestRevan said:


> Lol, ATHF was pretty bad.


 
Haven't seen that yet.


----------



## Digitalpotato (Jan 3, 2009)

Hollow-Dragon said:


> Being the motor freak I am, I hate seeing the "dragons fucking the automobiles" fetish. That dragon equipment shouldn't be in the exhaust pipe of my 1970 Plymouth 'Cuda, clogging the exhaust system with jizz!



How about dragons fucking the automobiles that were originally TFed humans? -_-


----------



## Dyluck (Jan 3, 2009)

All of them.


----------



## brrrr (Jan 3, 2009)

Yeah pretty much all. 

I can tolerate tentacles and micro/macro, but that's about it.


----------



## Whitenoise (Jan 3, 2009)

David M. Awesome said:


> All of them.





Whitenoise said:


> All of them :[ .



:] .


----------



## Internet Police Chief (Jan 3, 2009)

I only have a few I actually _like_, so almost all others I don't like to see. I can put up with most, though, but I really can't stand:

Torture - wtf. Seriously. I don't mean like BDSM, with spanking and stuff, but I mean straight up torture is just bad.

Digestion - It's another one like... huh?

Soul vore - This isn't in the "oh god thats gross" category, but more in the "wait, this is _actually a fetish_?" category.

Scat/watersports/vomit - Just eww.

Babyfurs/cubs - *wat*


----------



## Yggd (Jan 3, 2009)

I can't think of a single fetish that actually bothers me when I see it.


----------



## Qoph (Jan 3, 2009)

Anything with blood.


----------



## FourLetterWord (Jan 3, 2009)

Yggd said:


> I can't think of a single fetish that actually bothers me when I see it.



that sounds like a challange!

google amputee porn, if you dare 

spoilers: there is a fetish for people who like limbless people. like furries, anyone can have this fetish. unlike furries, there is something these people can do to themselves to become like what they lust for. because many doctors refuse to perform such a procedure, these people occasionally turn to backalley physicians. i reiterate:


----------



## Gavrill (Jan 3, 2009)

FourLetterWord said:


> google amputee porn, if you dare


I feel so horrible for saying this...Loli amputee girl is hot.

Safe for work and I'm going to burn in hell


----------



## TH-Violinist (Jan 3, 2009)

Everything in post #1 and Furry. And a few others that I don't seem to be able to recall atm


----------



## Digitalpotato (Jan 3, 2009)

David M. Awesome said:


> All of them.



Even the "Woman" and "Man" Fetish?


----------



## FourLetterWord (Jan 3, 2009)

Digitalpotato said:


> Even the "Woman" and "Man" Fetish?



funny part is, those definitely exist, though they're not what you think they are

but there are a *ton* of people who like girly girls, manly men, girly men, manly girls, and everything in between

gender roles are _absolutely_ fetish material


----------



## Digitalpotato (Jan 3, 2009)

you know those are around what I meant....


What about role-play fetishes though?


----------



## Kayote (Jan 3, 2009)

Bloody crap.

Vore.

Poop n' stuff. LOL that makes me giggle. In a sad way.


----------



## SirRob (Jan 3, 2009)

I hate everything. D<


----------



## Dyluck (Jan 3, 2009)

Whitenoise said:


> :] .



<3



SirRob said:


> I hate everything. D<



Also <3


----------



## nek0chan (Jan 4, 2009)

Shenzi said:


> I feel so horrible for saying this...Loli amputee girl is hot.
> 
> Safe for work and I'm going to burn in hell


 i didn't even know that was a fetish WOW
that really turns people on?


----------



## FourLetterWord (Jan 4, 2009)

David M. Awesome said:


> <3



the thing about whitenoise is that he more or less meant it, going on as he did about 'sexual defects' and how people shouldn't indulge in them and whatnot


----------



## Internet Police Chief (Jan 4, 2009)

nek0chan said:


> i didn't even know that was a fetish WOW
> that really turns people on?



Dude, we're furries.

_Everything _can be a fetish. People get off on _pooping on each other._


----------



## FourLetterWord (Jan 4, 2009)

yeah honestly amputees have a bad enough shake as-is, its not that bad that there are people out there who find that hot

the part that gives me the willies about it is that the ones who really want to be amputated themselves generally find a way to make it happen and then are happy and content, and they know that that'll probably be the case because they talk to each other, so they're more willing to do risky backalley medical business and live without an arm or whatever


----------



## BassMan (Jan 4, 2009)

For me: scat, watersports, disgustingly fat people, any gay male or male porn (I don't hate gays, it's just that I'm straight so that ain't remotely my thing), vomiting, and I don't get the foot fetish at all! Clown porn doesn't make me fap, nor does it disgust me, it just makes me laugh my ass off!


----------



## MayDay (Jan 4, 2009)

...I was reading that list and didn't have a clue what half the things on that list were...anal evacuation? loli? Just when I thought I already learned all there was about porn, turns out there was more...the infinite wonders of porno will never fail to amaze all of mankind...

anything involving scat or urine is definitely a turn-off, together with cubs and necrophillia(one of the worst kinds of porn personally...)


----------



## KiloCharlie (Jan 4, 2009)

Digitalpotato said:


> This is an anti-version of the other thread. What are some fetishes that are an instant-turnoff to you, or in fact something you REALLY hate, you cant' stand them.
> 
> 
> For me, expect a pretty long list....
> ...



HEY!!! don't diss the tentacles... or they will get u....*giggles*


----------



## Pwncakesfury (Jan 4, 2009)

I actively dislike seeing very few things, there are others that don't gross me out or turn me on though.

I actively dislike 
-scat
-gore
-vomit

Thats about it. There are other things that don't gross me out that others might think disgusting (maybe that is just cause I have a steel stomach?)


----------



## Oryxe (Jan 4, 2009)

KiloCharlie said:


> HEY!!! don't diss the tentacles... or they will get u....*giggles*




yep.. 


Also why is Anal and Oral Sex on that list?


----------



## Internet Police Chief (Jan 4, 2009)

Oryxe said:


> yep..
> 
> 
> Also why is Anal and Oral Sex on that list?



Uh, I don't know. Being that it's a list of fetishes they don't like to see, you could assume that it's there because they don't like it.

But hey, what do I know?


----------



## Gavrill (Jan 4, 2009)

FourLetterWord said:


> yeah honestly amputees have a bad enough shake as-is, its not that bad that there are people out there who find that hot
> 
> the part that gives me the willies about it is that the ones who really want to be amputated themselves generally find a way to make it happen and then are happy and content, and they know that that'll probably be the case because they talk to each other, so they're more willing to do risky backalley medical business and live without an arm or whatever


Yeah, that's just a tad weird. 

(For amputee fetish) I think it's the sense of wanting to protect someone who has it rough. Or it may even be the vulnerability of the amputee. Same thing with characters that are blind in one eye, covered in bandages, missing an ear, scarred up, etc.
Of course it can also be the "badassery" that comes with getting into lots of fights.


----------



## Kayote (Jan 4, 2009)

Anyone heard of pedal fetishes?

Yeahno. I think it branches off of the foot fetish thing, but...yeah. I don't see why people get hot and bothered over some chick/man revving an engine. LOL Vroom vroom. 

Then again...what do I know lol


----------



## Tycho (Jan 4, 2009)

Kayote said:


> Anyone heard of pedal fetishes?
> 
> Yeahno. I think it branches off of the foot fetish thing, but...yeah. I don't see why people get hot and bothered over some chick/man revving an engine. LOL Vroom vroom.
> 
> Then again...what do I know lol



Combination of foot fetish/stomping fetish and mechanical fetish?


----------



## Gavrill (Jan 4, 2009)

Tycho The Itinerant said:


> Combination of foot fetish/stomping fetish and mechanical fetish?


Autophilia, I think.


----------



## Time Bandit (Jan 4, 2009)

Adultery
bathroom use control
Body alteration [i'm a bit tipsy about it, some parts i dont mind but others, just no]
Branding
Burning
Castration [I LIKE MY BOYS KTHXBAI ]
Chasity
Corsets
Crossdressing
diapers [no...just...no...]
slutty clothing
Smothering
Scat [all types]
Watersports [all types]
Transgenders
Vomiting

that's bout it...


----------



## BlackDragonAlpha (Jan 4, 2009)

I guess intense Gore. That makes me sick.


----------



## Ren-Raku (Jan 4, 2009)

'Nuff said.


----------



## Kayote (Jan 4, 2009)

Shenzi said:


> Autophilia, I think.




Probably. x3 Most likely.


----------



## Oryxe (Jan 4, 2009)

Attorney At Lawl said:


> Uh, I don't know. Being that it's a list of fetishes they don't like to see, you could assume that it's there because they don't like it.
> 
> But hey, what do I know?



Because no one in their right mind wouldn't like Oral Sex..


----------



## Uro (Jan 4, 2009)

I don't even know what some of those are....


----------



## Werevixen (Jan 4, 2009)

I mostly dislike seeing  emo shit, drama art, scat, babyfurs and diaper stuff, although the latter three are so related they might as well be the same. The rest I can usually manage just fine.


----------



## Oryxe (Jan 4, 2009)

What is "emo shit"?


----------



## Werevixen (Jan 4, 2009)

Oryxe said:


> What is "emo shit"?



Pictures of furs self-mutilating, writing on walls in their blood, pictures with tons of those dark poems on them.


----------



## Internet Police Chief (Jan 4, 2009)

Werevixen said:


> Pictures of furs self-mutilating, writing on walls in their blood, pictures with tons of those dark poems on them.



THIS.

I don't mind if it's suicide and they_ fully kill themselves_ because that's one less emo-shitty furry. But when they just touch themselves with a knife for attention it's like, wut.

I mean that in _art_, btw. Killing yourself for real is bad blah blah stuff.


----------



## Oryxe (Jan 4, 2009)

Werevixen said:


> Pictures of furs self-mutilating, writing on walls in their blood, pictures with tons of those dark poems on them.



 I like that stuff


----------



## Tycho (Jan 4, 2009)

Ren-Raku said:


> 'Nuff said.



My mind shrieked in agony.


----------



## Whitenoise (Jan 4, 2009)

Werevixen said:


> Pictures of furs self-mutilating, writing on walls in their blood, pictures with tons of those dark poems on them.



That's not a fetish Werevixen, unless you're talking about edgeplay, bloodplay, and sexual vampirism, in which case it's not emo :V .


----------



## LoC (Jan 4, 2009)

I really don't want to list 'em all, it would be too long. 

Necrophilia, self-mutilation and gore have to be the worst though.


----------



## Gavrill (Jan 4, 2009)

Whitenoise said:


> That's not a fetish Werevixen, unless you're talking about edgeplay, bloodplay, and sexual vampirism, in which case it's not emo :V .


Does that make it gothic? 

I mean if you're in to bloodplay and hate emos with a passion...


----------



## Whitenoise (Jan 4, 2009)

Shenzi said:


> Does that make it gothic?
> 
> I mean if you're in to bloodplay and hate emos with a passion...



No it's just a fetish, subculture is irrelevant. Self mutilation isn't really a  part of either subculture, they just latched onto the aesthetic in an attempt to  come off as fucked up or to get sympathy. Have you ever seen an emo or goth band carve themselves up on stage?


----------



## Tigers-Shadow (Jan 4, 2009)

Whitenoise said:


> No it's just a fetish, subculture is irrelevant. Self mutilation isn't really a  part of either subculture, they just latched onto the aesthetic in an attempt to  come off as fucked up or to get sympathy. *Have you ever seen an emo or goth band carve themselves up on stage?*




>.>; yeah....it was pretty scarring actually


----------



## Gavrill (Jan 4, 2009)

Tigers-Shadow said:


> >.>; yeah....it was pretty scarring actually


Ba-dum-dum pish.


----------



## Whitenoise (Jan 4, 2009)

Tigers-Shadow said:


> >.>; yeah....it was pretty scarring actually



Which band :V ?


----------



## Lemon_Panda (Jan 4, 2009)

I do know the singer of one band makes himself throw up and sometimes beats his chest with the microphone. I also believe he scratches himself across his chest really, really hard.

...Some people are idiots.


----------



## Whitenoise (Jan 4, 2009)

Lemon_Panda said:


> I do know the singer of one band makes himself throw up and sometimes beats his chest with the microphone. I also believe he scratches himself across his chest really, really hard.
> 
> ...Some people are idiots.



That sounds like Dir en grey, and Till from Rammstein will occasionally bash himself in the head  until he bleeds, no puking or scratching though, and all that stuff it mighty tame  compared to some bands :V .


----------



## Lemon_Panda (Jan 4, 2009)

Whitenoise said:


> That sounds like Dir en grey, and Till from Rammstein will occasionally bash himself in the head  until he bleeds, no puking or scratching though, and all that stuff it mighty tame  compared to some bands :V .



It was Dir en grey, I remembered after I responded. 
And if that's tame... I don't want to see these other bands. ._.;


----------



## Whitenoise (Jan 4, 2009)

Lemon_Panda said:


> It was Dir en grey, I remembered after I responded.
> And if that's tame... I don't want to see these other bands. ._.;



They aren't hard to avoid, it's a very small scene :V .


----------



## PixiesKitty (Jan 5, 2009)

I hate seeing diapers, scat, vomiting, cubs, shota, loli. The rest I either don't know (not the ones on the list, but others that are not listed and rare) or just don't care.


----------



## Shadowwolf (Jan 5, 2009)

All of the above.


----------



## Werevixen (Jan 5, 2009)

Whitenoise said:


> That's not a fetish Werevixen, unless you're talking about edgeplay, bloodplay, and sexual vampirism, in which case it's not emo :V .




Some furry artists draw it so much it could potentially classify as a fetish.


----------



## Gavrill (Jan 5, 2009)

Amputee loli is still hot.
She even makes a hot reverse trap.

The road to hell is paved with good intentions. Like sex. Uh. Yeah.


----------



## virus (Jan 5, 2009)

Whats wrong with bukkake?  I don't find anything slightly bizarre about a bunch of dudes showering someone in the middle with man juice. 

I can stand hyper to a point
I can withstand some guro..
Don't like discharge fetishes.. those are FFFFFFFFFdddd up.
Don't care about cub
Diaper stuff is kind of "WTF?"


----------



## Dyluck (Jan 5, 2009)

virus said:


> Whats wrong with bukkake?  I don't find anything slightly bizarre about a bunch of dudes showering someone in the middle with man juice.



But it gets all sticky D:


----------



## lilmissnobody (Jan 5, 2009)

Rape. If you enjoy it, it's not rape, it's just bondage. Calling it rape trivializes a very real issue and it's just fucking insensitive.


----------



## FourLetterWord (Jan 5, 2009)

lilmissnobody said:


> Rape. If you enjoy it, it's not rape, it's just bondage. Calling it rape trivializes a very real issue and it's just fucking insensitive.



ooh quick now do violent videogames


----------



## lilmissnobody (Jan 5, 2009)

FourLetterWord said:


> ooh quick now do violent videogames



Don't get smart. You know it's not the same thing.


----------



## FourLetterWord (Jan 5, 2009)

lilmissnobody said:


> Don't get smart. You know it's not the same thing.



i really don't, how about you explain it to me? you could start with how private rape-play between consenting adults 'trivializes' anything


----------



## FourLetterWord (Jan 5, 2009)

oh, and the fact that you're complaining about rape (rape not seen often in media) instead of snuff (murder seen constantly in media) demonstrates pretty clearly that it's _exactly_ the same issue as violent videogames/movies/whatever


----------



## lilmissnobody (Jan 5, 2009)

FourLetterWord said:


> oh, and the fact that you're complaining about rape (rape not seen often in media) instead of snuff (murder seen constantly in media) demonstrates pretty clearly that it's _exactly_ the same issue as violent videogames/movies/whatever



Video games and action movies tend to exaggerate things to a huge degree. You can't really dual-wield Desert Eagles like Max Payne does, at least without giving yourself two broken wrists. And you definitely can't replicate Grand Theft Auto's helicopter slice-n-dice technique (a personal favorite of mine) without killing yourself. Anyone can go out and rape somebody, though. All you need is the idea that it's a pleasurable activity, and I wonder where people would get an idea like that.


----------



## Gavrill (Jan 5, 2009)

Leave my F/F rape fetish alone!


----------



## Alex Cross (Jan 5, 2009)

I don't like fetishes involving necrophilia and pedophilia. Things you don't normally engage in (in real life) are fetishes that I don't like seeing.


----------



## FourLetterWord (Jan 5, 2009)

lilmissnobody said:


> Anyone can go out and rape somebody, though. All you need is the idea that it's a pleasurable activity, and I wonder where people would get an idea like that.



the dictionary? any artistic depiction of it? news stories about rapists who appear to have had a pretty good time? 

stop playing thought police

(this thread's like shooting fish in a barrel, lol)


----------



## lilmissnobody (Jan 5, 2009)

FourLetterWord said:


> the dictionary? any artistic depiction of it? news stories about rapists who appear to have had a pretty good time?
> 
> stop playing thought police
> 
> (this thread's like shooting fish in a barrel, lol)



If we were talking about pedophilia, why I be the thought police then?


----------



## FourLetterWord (Jan 5, 2009)

lilmissnobody said:


> If we were talking about pedophilia, why I be the thought police then?



molestation is a crime
pedophilia is a want

as long as it doesn't involve abusing actual kids (via photos or otherwise), then yeah, you'd still be the thought police, because you'd still be trying to police people's libidos rather than their actions


----------



## lilmissnobody (Jan 5, 2009)

FourLetterWord said:


> molestation is a crime
> pedophilia is a want
> 
> as long as it doesn't involve abusing actual kids (via photos or otherwise), then yeah, you'd still be the thought police, because you'd still be trying to police people's libidos rather than their actions



Fine, you've got me. I just don't fucking like it, and I believe that's the idea here.


----------



## FourLetterWord (Jan 5, 2009)

lilmissnobody said:


> Fine, you've got me. I just don't fucking like it, and I believe that's the idea here.



oh yeah thats totally fine, it's just important to not let your own personal dislikes turn into telling other people what they can't do

i mean, we're _furries_--where would we be if that type of shit flew?


----------



## ADF (Jan 5, 2009)

There I was enjoying what should be (tame) rated TF art when a partially naked child drawing popped up. :x

There really should be a way to filter this stuff out, a tick box selection or something.


----------



## Werevixen (Jan 5, 2009)

FourLetterWord said:


> oh yeah thats totally fine, it's just important to not let your own personal dislikes turn into telling other people what they can't do
> 
> i mean, we're _furries_--where would we be if that type of shit flew?



It's wrong to tell people it's disgusting to fuck kids, even if they haven't actually done it?


----------



## Werevixen (Jan 5, 2009)

ADF said:


> There I was enjoying what should be (tame) rated TF art when a partially naked child drawing popped up. :x
> 
> There really should be a way to filter this stuff out, a tick box selection or something.



I wish it did get banned from FA.


(Sorry for the double post)


----------



## FourLetterWord (Jan 5, 2009)

Werevixen said:


> It's wrong to tell people it's disgusting to fuck kids, even if they haven't actually done it?



how could you possibly think that's what i was saying or would mean?



Werevixen said:


> I wish it did get banned from FA.



lolll yeah ban them drawings, fuck you freedom of speech


----------



## Werevixen (Jan 5, 2009)

FourLetterWord said:


> how could you possibly think that's what i was saying or would mean?




Well, because you said you couldn't let your dislikes lead you to tell people what they can or can't do.



FourLetterWord said:


> lolll yeah ban them drawings, fuck you freedom of speech




You're an American, why are you defending freedom of speech when you don't have it?


----------



## ADF (Jan 5, 2009)

Werevixen said:


> I wish it did get banned from FA.



I mean look at this, at least the some of the scat/gore people have the decency to display a warning icon.


----------



## FourLetterWord (Jan 5, 2009)

Werevixen said:


> Well, because you said you couldn't let your dislikes lead you to tell people what they can or can't do.



yo try reading the other posts i made on this very page for my thoughts on this topic

i can get not reading the thread but you can at least do that



Werevixen said:


> You're an American, why are you defending freedom of speech when you don't have it?



what


----------



## Tigers-Shadow (Jan 5, 2009)

Whitenoise said:


> Which band :V ?



Local, it was baad o.o; there were def. a few razors in use o.o;



Werevixen said:


> You're an American, why are you defending freedom of speech when you don't have it?



You...sound like my Dad  thats sad


----------



## Bambi (Jan 6, 2009)

Hate seeing?

Vore, Scat.

Peeing?

Not so much.

Cub?

Nope.

Beastiality?

... it's a fur website, so WTF?


----------



## Frasque (Jan 6, 2009)

Whitenoise said:


> That sounds like Dir en grey, and Till from Rammstein will occasionally bash himself in the head until he bleeds, no puking or scratching though, and all that stuff it mighty tame compared to some bands :V .


 
Seriously. "Scratch himself on chest", awwww, poor baby. Somewhere G G Allin's ghost is laughing.


----------



## DarkMettaur (Jan 6, 2009)

Uuuh.

Can't think of anything.

Srsly you guys, it's art. It's not like they are really going out and doing this stuff, so, just ignore it. If you really don't want to see the fetishes you don't like, then, the whole browse thing has the type feature so you can skim through the stuff you do like, or, none of them at all and just hit general furry art (tame).

But then again, I like a lot of extreme things myself, so I really shouldn't be posting in here, I'm biased. >:


----------



## Whitenoise (Jan 6, 2009)

FourLetterWord said:


> stop playing thought police



Why not, seems to me eliminated the problem at it's source, that being the underlying defect that fuels it, is the most reasonable course of action  .


----------



## Lukar (Jan 6, 2009)

Inflation. *Brick'd*


----------



## Whitenoise (Jan 6, 2009)

Tigers-Shadow said:


> Local, it was baad o.o; there were def. a few razors in use o.o;



Sounds pretty awesome, pics :V ?



Frasque said:


> Seriously. "Scratch himself on chest", awwww, poor baby. Somewhere G G Allin's ghost is laughing.



That's why I said tame, but in all fairness I'd rather see that then some guy shoving beer bottles up his ass and fucking animals on stage  .


----------



## StainMcGorver (Jan 6, 2009)

_[/quote]I hate the really annoying pushmygaynessinyourface ones. :][/quote]_
                                 [/quote]well, hate them then. I'm happy with who I am, because I don't hate everything that displeases me [/quote]
Looking back at this old post...
HAHAHAHA! SHUT THE FUCK UP! YOU WERE ONE OF THOSE! And yes, you usually do.


----------



## Tigers-Shadow (Jan 7, 2009)

Whitenoise said:


> Sounds pretty awesome, pics :V ?.



naw, sry, no camera allowed


----------



## Milo The Delphin (Jan 7, 2009)

StainMcGorver said:


> _I hate the really annoying pushmygaynessinyourface ones. :]_



 			 		 	 	 well, hate them then. I'm happy with who I am, because I don't hate everything that displeases me [/quote]
Looking back at this old post...
HAHAHAHA! SHUT THE FUCK UP! YOU WERE ONE OF THOSE! And yes, you usually do.[/QUOTE]nope, just to you x3 cause you make a big deal out of it


----------



## blaze200 (Jan 7, 2009)

There nothing that really bothers me to much. Im don't like scat but it doesn't bothers me when I see it, different people like different things that all.


----------



## Trpdwarf (Jan 8, 2009)

I don't hate fetish's. I simply dislike it when they are presented/displayed in inappropriate times, and at inappropriate places. Sexual or not a fetish is something that should be private not "OMG IN YOUR FACE!" 24-7.


----------



## Alex Cross (Jan 8, 2009)

Trpdwarf said:


> I don't hate fetish's. I simply dislike it when they are presented/displayed in inappropriate times, and at inappropriate places. Sexual or not a fetish is something that should be private not "OMG IN YOUR FACE!" 24-7.



I can relate to your comment because I'm repelled from going to any more of these furry conventions. People seem to flaunt it a lot and I really _do_ go to the conventions for fun, not to get laid, not to see a couple of furs acting out a S&M scene in the hotel lobby.


----------



## Kiz Redweek (Jan 8, 2009)

Wow, all the ones you listed (exept shota and loli, because I LOVE those) I hate as well.


----------



## Cygnus421 (Jan 8, 2009)

I hate vore with a burning passion, which is odd for someone who's obsessed with quicksand.

I also hate seeing diapers, piss, shit, pedophilia (the english translation for "Cub Art"), fat fucks, rape, multiple sets of tits, multiple schlagels, gore...

and i also have a pet peeve for any penis that isn't human.  I also hate seeing dragon penises because I've always loved dragons and i hate to see them turned into something distasteful.  Who the fuck decided what a dragon cock looked like anyway?

I think im going to make that a new thread


----------



## StainMcGorver (Jan 8, 2009)

Milo The Delphin said:


> [/i]
> well, hate them then. I'm happy with who I am, because I don't hate everything that displeases me


Looking back at this old post...
HAHAHAHA! SHUT THE FUCK UP! YOU WERE ONE OF THOSE! And yes, you usually do.[/quote]nope, just to you x3 cause you make a big deal out of it [/quote]

-----End of quotes-----

It's what happens when you try to double quote.
They need to fix that...

Also, remember chica, that Child Porn artist who drew that half-naked boy TF? He's now sending me PMs that contain hazardous amounts of bitching in them.


----------



## Whitenoise (Jan 9, 2009)

Cygnus421 said:


> and i also have a pet peeve for any penis that isn't human. I also hate seeing dragon penises because I've always loved dragons and i hate to see them turned into something distasteful. Who the fuck decided what a dragon cock looked like anyway?



Well obviously it was all the dragonfags who were totally for real dragons in a past  life and have actual dragon souls, all they had to do was remember what their  wangs used to look like before they  were born into human bodies and grew so obese that their present genitalia  became impossible to locate :V .

Also dragon cocks are categorically retarded and  hilarious  .


----------



## Shadow (Jan 9, 2009)

Scat (in ANY use/form you can think of) and EXCESSIVELY large muscled characters.

I nearly throw up at the two. Everything else, I've grown used to.


----------



## Ro4dk1ll (Jan 9, 2009)

I don't like fat art, excessively muscular characters, _Herm_, vore, _cub_, scat, Transformation or anything to do with combining Pokemon with porn. :\


----------



## IanCC (Jan 9, 2009)

Shadow said:


> Scat (in ANY use/form you can think of) and EXCESSIVELY large muscled characters.
> 
> I nearly throw up at the two. Everything else, I've grown used to.


excessively large muscled are scary :lol:


----------



## Cygnus421 (Jan 9, 2009)

Oh yeah, i also hate seeing established characters of any kind..

Krystal can be the only exception to this rule, since I feel she was created to be a sex icon anyway.  She's like, the Marilyn Monroe of the furry fandom.


----------



## Trpdwarf (Jan 9, 2009)

Bambi said:


> Hate seeing?
> 
> Vore, Scat.
> 
> ...



I'm not into porn but:

Somehow it should be obvious that liking porn of anthropomorphic sentient animals that are not real but based off of human beings(usually specific charries based on specific real individuals), is in so many levels different than actually liking porn of regular animals fucking actual humans, either in photographic form, or drawn. See "Java" as an example.

Simple versin of above: Furrie Porn /=/ Bestiality and Zoophilia

So that last bit...Bestiality? It's a fur website...exactly. What furries are into, porn wise it a completely different thing than bestiality and zoophiles need to just accept that, which is why to some level I feel full feral porn should be kicked of the site.

You get an individual who makes the trash, and she turns out to be an actual dog-fucker that psychological destroyed at least one dog so far. Come on furries? What the hell? Don't you see the problem of allowing this stuff into the fandom?

So in that respect I do hate zoophilia, which can be considered a fetish, and a sexual attraction to animal genetalia on the animal itself. 

Now maybe the rest of you might be like "BAWW! How dare you not tolerate what they are into" but I joined the fandom becuase I liked art. Not because I want to have a mind so open my brains are falling out.

Oh...relevant newsflash: In Virginia drawn child porn is now illegal. I'm surprised no one has made a thread on FA bawwing about it because it can have possible implications towards FA, since FA servers are based in Virginia, are they not?


----------



## Whitenoise (Jan 9, 2009)

Trpdwarf said:


> *Oh...relevant newsflash: In Virginia drawn child porn is now illegal. I'm surprised no one has made a thread on FA bawwing about it because it can have possible implications towards FA, since FA servers are based in Virginia, are they not?*



 .


----------



## Gavrill (Jan 9, 2009)

NOOOOOO MY LOLIS


----------



## Digitalpotato (Jan 9, 2009)

For some reason, a few people love to take on one little unique fact of the female 'yena....


----------



## Gavrill (Jan 9, 2009)

Digitalpotato said:


> For some reason, a few people love to take on one little unique fact of the female 'yena....


That's another fetish of mine. =3

BUT IMMA FOX NOW D:


----------



## Whitenoise (Jan 9, 2009)

Shenzi said:


> That's another fetish of mine. =3
> 
> BUT IMMA FOX NOW D:



That's gonna make it a lot harder to rape people isn't it Shenzi :V ?


----------



## Gavrill (Jan 9, 2009)

Whitenoise said:


> That's gonna make it a lot harder to rape people Shenzi :V .


My tail is long enough to do some damage now.


----------



## Kurama17 (Jan 9, 2009)

I hate seeing scat, watersports, and cock vore. All of them make me wanna puke


----------



## ADF (Jan 9, 2009)

Even though I said I like animal TF in the other thread it doesn't half disturb me at times.

This is a furry site so you can expect furry transformations right? You click on the adult transformation section expecting erotic animal/anthro transformations and what do you get? There are some really twisted artists out there, I know I'm not one to judge but I expect animal TF from FA; not people turning into tentacle breast trees and other weird stuff.

To each their own but I wish I could avoid seeing some stuff at times.


----------



## Torrijos-sama (Jan 9, 2009)

Digitalpotato said:


> This is an anti-version of the other thread. What are some fetishes that are an instant-turnoff to you, or in fact something you REALLY hate, you cant' stand them.
> 
> 
> For me, expect a pretty long list....
> ...



Bestiality, Ball Kicking and Face Stomping, Adult Babies, Old and Wrinkly, and Unbirthing. Other than that, I am lax with the rest.


----------



## Tryp (Jan 9, 2009)

Let's see:

-Vore
-Bondage
-Watersports
-Nazi stuff (I mean, Holy Fuck, it's the NAZIS man!)
-S&M
-Bestiality
-Leather
-Inflation
-Chubby


----------



## Trpdwarf (Jan 9, 2009)

Whitenoise said:


> .



http://www.santacruzsentinel.com/usnews/ci_11273382

Proof:

Sooooo....possibly if the people in the government are r-tarded enough, one call could shut down FA for good. So anyone want to touch that discussion wise?


----------



## Gavrill (Jan 9, 2009)

Trpdwarf said:


> http://www.santacruzsentinel.com/usnews/ci_11273382
> 
> Proof:
> 
> Sooooo....possibly if the people in the government are r-tarded enough, one call could shut down FA for good. So anyone want to touch that discussion wise?


Drawn porn =/= Real porn. When will people learn?

PS: Fuck Virginia


----------



## Trpdwarf (Jan 9, 2009)

Shenzi said:


> Drawn porn =/= Real porn. When will people learn?
> 
> PS: Fuck Virginia



Does it matter? If the VA courts see fit to decide that drawn porn is as bad as real stuff, hypothetically, cub porn could then be illegal if a judge were to decide that way. Living in VA, trust me, our judges are that retarded, in that they would be capable of thinking that way.

It could also set up a precedent for other things not real to be hit with a "Illegal" hammer. Such as, Idk, cartoon bestiality/zoophilia? I think that was discussed in a thread about a censor internet thing going up in Australia. FA could be banned from there due to it.


----------



## Gavrill (Jan 9, 2009)

Trpdwarf said:


> Does it matter? If the VA courts see fit to decide that drawn porn is as bad as real stuff, hypothetically, cub porn could then be illegal if a judge were to decide that way. Living in VA, trust me, our judges are that retarded, in that they would be capable of thinking that way.
> 
> It could also set up a precedent for other things not real to be hit with a "Illegal" hammer. Such as, Idk, cartoon bestiality/zoophilia? I think that was discussed in a thread about a censor internet thing going up in Australia. FA could be banned from there due to it.


Cub porn probably wouldn't count; four-fifths of those people don't even know what furry is. But I'm sure if they saw it they'd ban it. Bye bye diaper furs.

Wait, maybe that's a good thing.


----------



## Verin Asper (Jan 9, 2009)

...cant someone tell me whats so facinationg about shitting yaself then rolling around in that said shit.


----------



## Trpdwarf (Jan 9, 2009)

Shenzi said:


> Cub porn probably wouldn't count; four-fifths of those people don't even know what furry is. But I'm sure if they saw it they'd ban it. Bye bye diaper furs.
> 
> Wait, maybe that's a good thing.



I don't know...if they can figure out the jist of what furrie is, yeah, they'll try to ban cub porn under the same thing that allowed them to convict a person for the import from Japan.

Somehow, I know I probably will be attacked for this, I cannot say the getting rid of the diaper furs is 100% a bad thing. That is just because of a recent string of bad experiences with them. Now granted, I am sure there are good diaper furs out there, or baby furs, but I have yet to come across such individuals.

It sort of makes me understand why some people don't like diaper furs. I was in a WoW guild, part of a furrie guild. The guild leader was whining one day about how when ever he goes to furmeets people ignore him and don't want to be around him. Turns out he's a baby fur and he flaunts in the faces of people....so I had to explain that sometimes you have to have an adult side. If you go out to meets, acting like a total child becuase "You're a baby fur" than of course people will ignore you. That is bad social skills there.

Then when a few others and I were talking, and we all said "Lulz" a diaper fur/baby fur got all butt-hurt and demanded that we not use the word because he has post tramatic stress syndrome because someone strung up his dog once, and attacked him with knives while saying "lawl" or Lulz"....never mind the fact he doesn't know what post traumatic stress syndrome is and he's a pathological liar....but it's like wtf? We got tired of the butt-hurtness and drama from the baby furs and left to create our own guild. We were sorely tempted to call it "Lego my angus" but....we found another name.

That is the thing that pisses me off the most fetishs. People assume that it is okay to shove in your face, and if you ask them not to, they act like you are a horrible person, and that you are asking them to hide away a part of themselves.

Being African is a part of you, but being into scat, vore, inflation, baby fur, and stuff like that, is not. It's something you like, and it has a place and a time. In regular social settings and at cons, it does not belong being flaunted in the face of every furrie you meet.

I am not a bad person for not wanting people flaunt their fetish's sexual or not in my face. Any one of you fucktards who thinks it is needs to get a life. You know who you are. It's like "BAWWW! ACCEPT ME!" "BAAAAW YOUR MEAN!"....

....
....
People wonder why trolls troll furries.


----------



## .Ein. (Jan 10, 2009)

We don't need acceptance.  Don't look for acceptance on Herr Internetz. 

"Everyone else's tastes are ucky.  Mine is superior and correct." ~ Thread


----------



## catboy-randl (Jan 10, 2009)

Bambi said:


> Hate seeing?
> 
> Vore, Scat.
> 
> ...


Seconded, and as well: pedo, and babyfur.


----------



## Whitenoise (Jan 10, 2009)

Shenzi said:


> Cub porn probably wouldn't count; four-fifths of those people don't even know what furry is. But I'm sure if they saw it they'd ban it. *Bye bye diaper furs.*
> 
> Wait, maybe that's a good thing.



We can only hope :V .


----------



## FourLetterWord (Jan 10, 2009)

Whitenoise said:


> We can only hope :V .



page 12 reminder that you mean this unironically, all throwin stones in your glass domicile as hard as your little arms can manage



Shenzi said:


> That's another fetish of mine. =3
> 
> BUT IMMA FOX NOW D:



arctic fox crew is the right crew


----------



## Gavrill (Jan 10, 2009)

FourLetterWord said:


> arctic fox crew is the right crew


Hell yeah boi 

I also hate any kind of "gathering" mechanism. I mean, wtf...


----------



## Whitenoise (Jan 10, 2009)

FourLetterWord said:


> page 12 reminder that you mean this unironically, all throwin stones in your glass domicile as hard as your little arms can manage



My house isn't made of glass, and my arms are wings :V .


----------



## Tigers-Shadow (Jan 11, 2009)

One would hope that they would give them time to change the ToS etc before they just flat-out closed FA down for good. I mean its not ALL cub stuff


----------



## Whitenoise (Jan 11, 2009)

Tigers-Shadow said:


> One would hope that they would give them time to change the ToS etc before they just flat-out closed FA down for good. I mean its not ALL cub stuff



That wouldn't be nearly as funny :V .


----------



## LunArFoX (Jan 11, 2009)

I'll list from what I know... Out of editting your post =P.

-Watersports - When Guy I guess... Don't think I mind about females much
-Scat
-Golden Showers (?)
-Vore
-Sergal tentacles (?)
-Unbirthing
-Shota
-Anal evacuations (Trust me, you dont' wanna know.)
-Squishing
-Farting
-Belching
-Barfing
-Adult Babies
-Necrophilia
-Old and wrinkly
-Bukkake
-Ball-kicking and face-stomping
-hardcore S&M
-Gore
-Drinking it.
-High-Heel pinning
-Bestiality
-"Bears"
-Lactation
-Bending over and sucking yourself
-Queef-cookies

I have no idea about most of those. Don't think I wanna know.


----------



## Tasuric (Jan 11, 2009)

What i *don't like* is TF. Don't hate it as much as i find it irritating when people surprise you with it. It doesn't happen much but when someone starts turning you into something else out of the blue using magic or whatever.

Hello, i chose to be X, why are you turning me into Y? I don't know fuck about role playing Y ffs!


----------



## kitsubaka (Jan 11, 2009)

Cock transformation both scares and sends me into rage, same with diapers and all that (literal) shit stuff.

I'm into vore but the really freaking soft vore I don't like hardvore for me kthnx. I just kinda keep my opinions to myself lol.


----------



## Gavrill (Jan 11, 2009)

I like soft vore, gore, and violence not because of any sort of sexual aspect, but as a therian I guess seeing predator take down/eat prey gets some sort of emotion from me. 

Example: earlier today I saw a dog nomming on a dead deer. And I just thought, "wow, that's cool". I wonder if there's a word to describe that feeling.


----------



## Whitenoise (Jan 11, 2009)

Shenzi said:


> I like soft vore, gore, and violence not because of any sort of sexual aspect, but as a therian I guess seeing predator take down/eat prey gets some sort of emotion from me.
> 
> Example: earlier today I saw a dog nomming on a dead deer. And I just thought, "wow, that's cool". I wonder if there's a word to describe that feeling.



Could mean you're hungry, have a cookie maybe :V ?


----------



## Gavrill (Jan 11, 2009)

Whitenoise said:


> Could mean you're hungry, have a cookie maybe :V ?


I can't hunt cookies


----------



## Whitenoise (Jan 11, 2009)

Shenzi said:


> I can't hunt cookies



I could put one on a skateboard and roll it down a hill :V . Or I could tape one to my back and make a break for it, but  then I could see that ending badly for me  .


----------



## Gavrill (Jan 11, 2009)

Whitenoise said:


> I could put one on a skateboard and roll it down a hill :V . Or I could tape one to my back and make a break for it, but  then I could see that ending badly for me  .


I actually kinda want a serious answer to this. But the idea of me chasing you through a crowd while a cookie is strapped to your back is awesome


----------



## Whitenoise (Jan 11, 2009)

Shenzi said:


> I actually kinda want a serious answer to this. But the idea of me chasing you through a crowd while a cookie is strapped to your back is awesome



 , also that does sound familiar, just a  second, I'll see what I can find.


----------



## Nylak (Jan 11, 2009)

Shenzi said:


> I like soft vore, gore, and violence not because of any sort of sexual aspect, but as a therian I guess seeing predator take down/eat prey gets some sort of emotion from me.
> 
> Example: earlier today I saw a dog nomming on a dead deer. And I just thought, "wow, that's cool". I wonder if there's a word to describe that feeling.


 
Gore/hard vore is the only thing I can think of that's actually established to describe that, even if it's not viewed in a sexual way.  *shrug*

I know a bit how you feel, though, which is why I used to love bowhunting when I was younger.  Closest humans can come to it and be considered socially acceptable, really.



Shenzi said:


> But the idea of me chasing you through a crowd while a cookie is strapped to your back is awesome


 
Would pay to witness this.


----------



## Gavrill (Jan 11, 2009)

Whitenoise said:


> , also that does sound familiar, just a  second, I'll see what I can find.


Thanks. Also now I'm going to have to draw a picture of that.



Nylak said:


> Gore/hard vore is the only thing I can think of that's actually established to describe that, even if it's not viewed in a sexual way. *shrug*
> 
> I know a bit how you feel, though, which is why I used to love bowhunting when I was younger. Closest humans can come to it and be considered socially acceptable, really.


Yeah, but saying "I like gore :V" is going to get some strange likes. Then again, maybe it's just morbid curiosity. I am getting a certificate in taxidermy after all.


----------



## Whitenoise (Jan 11, 2009)

Shenzi said:


> Thanks. Also  now I'm going to have to draw a picture of that.



Humans still posses basic predatory instincts, they didn't disappear, they just got partially overridden by our social instincts. We instinctually get a buzz from seeing something getting chased down an eaten because on a basic level we empathize with the animal doing the eating, we're a predatory animal too, we like to hunt things. At the same time we can be put off by it because on a social level we can also empathize with the animal being eaten. The more complex an animal is, the more scrambled and unpredictable the instincts of said animal become, the mixed signals are one of the reasons different people react so differently to things like that. That aside basically the predator in you is getting a buzz from seeing these things, it's nothing sinister.

I'm afraid I'm having a hard time finding sources on this though, the internet is being uncharacteristically useless, although in fairness to the internet this is a way out of my usual range so I may be looking in the wrong places.


----------



## Sherbniz (Jan 11, 2009)

Shenzi said:


> I can't hunt cookies



Tie them to a windup toy...
Fill em with strawberry jam and they'll even bleed!

:E


----------



## Gavrill (Jan 11, 2009)

Whitenoise said:


> Humans still posses basic predatory instincts, they didn't disappear, they just got partially overridden by our social instincts. We instinctually get a buzz from seeing something getting chased down an eaten because on a basic level we empathize with the animal doing the eating, we're a predatory animal too, we like to hunt things. At the same time we can be put off by it because on a social level we can also empathize with the animal being eaten. The more complex an animal is, the more scrambled and unpredictable the instincts of said animal become, the mixed signals are one of the reasons different people react so differently to things like that. That aside basically the predator in you is getting a buzz from seeing these things, it's nothing sinister.
> 
> I'm afraid I'm having a hard time finding sources on this though, the internet is being uncharacteristically useless, although in fairness to the internet this is a way out of my usual range so I may be looking in the wrong places.


That makes sense. I keep thinking about the tribe in Africa that are the only tribe on earth that literally CHASE DOWN animals to kill them.


----------



## Whitenoise (Jan 11, 2009)

Shenzi said:


> That makes sense. I keep thinking about the tribe in Africa that are the only tribe on earth that literally CHASE DOWN animals to kill them.



We still have an instinctual drive to do that, it's just overridden by the fact  that we've found much easier, more efficient ways to go about it :V .


----------



## uncia (Jan 11, 2009)

[OT-ish]


Whitenoise said:


> Humans still posses basic predatory instincts, they didn't disappear, they just got partially overridden by our social instincts.


Overridden, re-channeled, whatever; hence the likes of the above can easily end up twisting their way into the "fetish" concept (Western psychological definition) owing to the inability to express or otherwise contain those various strong, underlying urges. That's _part_ of the story, anyhow...
Humans were never "selected" en-masse for "domestication" (if anything, the opposite could be argued in many cases) and always gets a smile when people talk blithely about "dangerous wild animals"... and how _those_ need to be "locked away for safety". Anyhow; we rely on the memetic to overcome the genetic to keep things together and that doesn't always work, either on an individual or societal level.

d.


----------



## Whitenoise (Jan 11, 2009)

Shenzi said:


> Thanks. Also now I'm going to have to draw a picture of that.


----------



## JoeStrike (Jan 13, 2009)

Digitalpotato said:


> This is an anti-version of the other thread. What are some fetishes that are an instant-turnoff to you, or in fact something you REALLY hate, you cant' stand them. For me, expect a pretty long list....



I didn't know half those things even _existed..._


----------



## Quiet269 (Jan 13, 2009)

I don't think I hate any fetish... I am particularly turned off by Diapers, Hard Vore, and BDSM scenes involving pain.


----------



## Omny87 (Jan 13, 2009)

While I am very turned off by the more taboo things like nappies and poo, I just ignore them and let them do their business (no pun intended).

Although when I read the list the first poster wrote, the phrase "anal evacuation" made me giggle. I just imagine a bunch of red lights and sirens blaring while somebody shouts "EVACUATE THE ANUS! THIS IS NOT A DRILL!"


----------



## Riptor (Jan 13, 2009)

Everything that Digitalpotato listed, except for oral and anal. Also, no blood, barf, or anything like that.


----------



## Yggd (Jan 13, 2009)

FourLetterWord said:


> that sounds like a challange!
> 
> google amputee porn, if you dare
> 
> spoilers: there is a fetish for people who like limbless people. like furries, anyone can have this fetish. unlike furries, there is something these people can do to themselves to become like what they lust for. because many doctors refuse to perform such a procedure, these people occasionally turn to backalley physicians. i reiterate:


Boy, I sure am late on this one.

I've seen every fetish you could think of (probably), as I have quite the interest in the subject. I don't see what's gross about amputee fetish porn; it's usually not even bloody. Why would someone be disturbed by it? I don't personally know anyone with this fetish, and given that I can't think of much of a reason to be into it, it's a particularly interesting one to me.


----------



## Quiet269 (Jan 13, 2009)

Yggd said:


> Boy, I sure am late on this one.
> 
> I've seen every fetish you could think of (probably), as I have quite the interest in the subject. I don't see what's gross about amputee fetish porn; it's usually not even bloody. Why would someone be disturbed by it? I don't personally know anyone with this fetish, and given that I can't think of much of a reason to be into it, it's a particularly interesting one to me.


here's one : (NSFW) http://www.necrobabes.org/dolcett/main.htm and I think him too: http://www.furaffinity.net/user/chimerasynx/

That stuff is crazy, but sometimes soo freaking well done...
NSFW Links:
http://e621.net/post/show/16568/
http://e621.net/post/show/24163/
http://e621.net/post/show/17565/
http://e621.net/post/show/17564/
http://e621.net/post/show/19864/

I cannot help but applaud the artistic effort, even if the subject matter is very eww...


----------



## Gavrill (Jan 14, 2009)

I have a _slight_ amputee fetish. I don't even look at it like a fetish, really. It's only with females. It's the feeling of wanting to protect them I guess...a sense of helping someone. I like people and characters with flaws like that. Maybe they're blind in one eye, missing a limb, or suffering somehow. I just want to protect them.

Unsurprisingly, my favorite character is an androgynous loli missing a leg and blind in one eye. Link is safe.

I really guess that's where a lot of fetishes stem from; wanting to protect people. It's odd. >.>

Quickedit: No, I will never chop of my limbs. Ever.


----------



## Yggd (Jan 14, 2009)

I already have a fairly good idea as to why one would be into necrophilia, but it's still rather interesting considering it's one of the most taboo for sure.

Thanks for that little explanation, Shenzi; that actually makes a lot of sense to me now that I think about it. I really should have been able to come up with that. Picture's pretty cute, too.


----------



## Gavrill (Jan 14, 2009)

Yggd said:


> Thanks for that little explanation, Shenzi; that actually makes a lot of sense to me now that I think about it. I really should have been able to come up with that. Picture's pretty cute, too.


No problem. I'm always interested in sharing my fetishes. :V


----------



## SnowFox (Jan 14, 2009)

I'm always interested in hearing about them.


----------



## Gavrill (Jan 14, 2009)

What should I start with? Wincest? Dolljoints? Lolicon? =3


----------



## SnowFox (Jan 14, 2009)

Take your pick, I don't even know what the first 2 are, and I've only heard of the 3rd one through you.


----------



## Quiet269 (Jan 14, 2009)

Dolljoints?


----------



## Mr. Goblet (Jan 14, 2009)

Blood and scat.


----------



## Gavrill (Jan 14, 2009)

These are dolljoints, obviously.

And of course we're familiar with lolicon.

Wincest. Say it out loud.

Links are safe, btw.


----------



## -Lucario- (Jan 14, 2009)

The only two fetishs that I have seen so far that were out of the ordinary are vore and inflation. Both make me disgusted and, at times, lol. I'm pretty sure I will be adding more to this list now that my mature filter is finnially turned off.


----------



## Quiet269 (Jan 14, 2009)

Shenzi said:


> These are dolljoints, obviously.
> 
> And of course we're familiar with lolicon.
> 
> ...


So... Actual Dolls and incest?

that's kind of mild


----------



## Gavrill (Jan 14, 2009)

Quiet269 said:


> So... Actual Dolls and incest?
> 
> that's kind of mild


_Living _dolls and incest. Yep. Normal dolls are creepy.


----------



## EmoWolf (Jan 14, 2009)

Many of those are rather... disturbing
But to each his/her own, I suppose.


----------



## Digitalpotato (Jan 24, 2009)

ADF said:


> Even though I said I like animal TF in the other thread it doesn't half disturb me at times.
> 
> This is a furry site so you can expect furry transformations right? You click on the adult transformation section expecting erotic animal/anthro transformations and what do you get? There are some really twisted artists out there, I know I'm not one to judge but I expect animal TF from FA; not people turning into tentacle breast trees and other weird stuff.
> 
> To each their own but I wish I could avoid seeing some stuff at times.



Or a dude turning into a penis or Jock Strap. Seriously, that's EROTIC?!


----------



## Gavrill (Jan 24, 2009)

I find fat furs and inflation absolutely disgusting. How is fat beautiful? It's...sickening.


----------



## Nightweaver (Jan 25, 2009)

Some things I simply cannot view or they make me physically ill: torture (not like BDSM, TORTURE torture), scat (god no just... no), eating vomit, piss is only moderately nasty since I learned that it's totally sterile coming out of your body. What else... really really fat. I don't mean chubby, I don't mean full-figured; there's a difference, and I know what that difference is. Along those lines, I don't know why hyper inflation w/e it is turns people on. It's a big blob like Jabba the Hutt. So what. Stomping... like that stuff Ken Sample draws. I mean wtf? Along those same lines, guro. I found out about that shit last month and it's along the same lines of torture. It's just incredibly gross and offensive and painful to look at. So are any of these goatse-styled ass-fests where everyone needs to be your proctologist. Anal sex is fine with me, I don't care. Spreading your ass open and showing inside? Good lord no.

Oh and I almost forgot: diapers/infant fetish/adult babies. Jesus. This isn't really a fetish so much as a clinical disorder. If you still want to be a baby, then please stay away from me. Bears are kind of disgusting to look at (big hairy men), but I suppose it's OK for some people. There's a very specific kind of body type I like to see in my porn and that's not it. <.<


----------



## Whitenoise (Jan 25, 2009)

Orchestra said:


> I find fat furs and inflation absolutely disgusting. How is fat beautiful? It's...sickening.



Seconded :V .


----------



## Runefox (Jan 25, 2009)

Keep me away from:



Vore
Scat
Guro
Cock TF
Cock Vore
Anal Vore
Fat (Chubby can be OK, buuuuuut...)
Cock/Genital Mutilation
Castration
Amputation (_amputees_ don't bother me)
Unbirthing
Babyfurs
Diapers / Diaper Mess
Rubber/Gel Furs
Inanimate TF
Farting/Smelly Furs
Vomiting
Necrophilia
Hard BDSM
Plushies
Tickling (Not that I HATE it _per se_, but I hate seeing it because it does nothing for me)
Inflation Popping
Snuff
"420"/Drug Abuse
Multifurs
M-Preg
Cocktongues/Nipples
Love Dolls
"Feeding" (like, feed troughs)


I'm generally OK with everything else (that I know of). Basically, I'm quite vanilla. It would have been a shorter list if it were things I was OK with, but honestly, I don't feel comfortable posting in the other topic (the opposite to this one) since I don't really think I particularly HAVE any fetishes, just things that don't make me feel ill. Well, aside from looking at furry porn, of course, which I guess itself is a fetish.


----------



## FourLetterWord (Jan 25, 2009)

Orchestra said:


> I find fat furs and inflation absolutely disgusting. How is fat beautiful? It's...sickening.





Whitenoise said:


> Seconded :V .



turns out beauty is relative, if you haven't ever given the subject literally any thought before


----------



## Runefox (Jan 25, 2009)

FourLetterWord said:


> turns out beauty is relative, if you haven't ever given the subject literally any thought before


Mm, it used to be that fat WAS beautiful, not so very long ago in human history. However, modern society makes it very difficult to believe that such can be the case anymore.

Personally, though, and I realize that you weren't talking to me, but my disdain for fat stems from the fact that I, myself, am fat, and I don't think very well of myself.


----------



## Whitenoise (Jan 25, 2009)

Runefox said:


> Mm, it used to be that fat WAS beautiful, not so very long ago in human history. However, modern society makes it very difficult to believe that such can be the case anymore.
> 
> Personally, though, and I realize that you weren't talking to me, but my disdain for fat stems from the fact that I, myself, am fat, and I don't think very well of myself.



Used to be attractive because it could be equated to wealth and by extension  survival. They weren't actually attracted to fat people, they were in it for the  cash. These days it's more about emotional control, dating someone with low self  esteem so you can treat them like shit knowing they won't go anywhere.


----------



## Gavrill (Jan 25, 2009)

I like when my dates don't die of heart attacks at the age of thirty and can go hiking with me.

Beauty may be relative, but hate is too.


----------



## foxmusk (Jan 25, 2009)

i'm pretty lax most of the time. i don't "hate" seeing any fetishes, but the one i dislike to see the most is fat. because i like the polar opposite of that, emaciation. and, there's fatfur art EVERYWHERE but no emaciation art. so sad.


----------



## Nightweaver (Jan 26, 2009)

psychweasel said:


> i'm pretty lax most of the time. i don't "hate" seeing any fetishes, but the one i dislike to see the most is fat. because i like the polar opposite of that, emaciation. and, there's fatfur art EVERYWHERE but no emaciation art. so sad.



Every time I see someone's ribs I just want to hand them a bowl of rice. Sorry, the Dachau concentration camp look was SO '40s.


----------



## FourLetterWord (Jan 26, 2009)

Whitenoise said:


> Used to be attractive because it could be equated to wealth and by extension  survival. They weren't actually attracted to fat people, they were in it for the  cash. These days it's more about emotional control, dating someone with low self  esteem so you can treat them like shit knowing they won't go anywhere.



what's that word for stuff that changes based on other things conditions, but instead of based on its _____ to, like einstein's theory of general _______ity

(also yeah they were 'actually attracted' to fatness, else explain why fatness shows up in their art etc? or just explain chubby chasers, that works too)


----------



## Whitenoise (Jan 26, 2009)

FourLetterWord said:


> what's that word for stuff that changes based on other things conditions, but instead of based on its _____ to, like einstein's theory of general _______ity



Never said it wasn't relative :V .



FourLetterWord said:


> (also yeah they were 'actually attracted' to fatness, else explain why fatness shows up in their art etc? *or just explain chubby chasers, that works too)*





Whitenoise said:


> Used to be attractive because it could be equated to wealth and by extension survival. They weren't actually attracted to fat people, they were in it for the cash. *These days it's more about emotional control, dating someone with low self esteem so you can treat them like shit knowing they won't go anywhere.*


----------



## FourLetterWord (Jan 26, 2009)

Whitenoise said:


> Never said it wasn't relative :V .



holy goddamn you are willing to bite an unlimited number of bullets to keep your worldview intact, but yeah, that's at least internally consistent

you sure do see the worst in people, i wonder where you got the idea that deep down everyone is secretly a douchebag?


----------



## Crossfire21 (Jan 26, 2009)

wow I think im not gonna eat breakfast now lol.


----------



## Gavrill (Jan 26, 2009)

Crossfire21 said:


> wow I think im not gonna eat breakfast now lol.


Eating breakfast actually helps you lose weight. :V


----------



## WishingStar (Jan 26, 2009)

I'm not bothered by mostly anything - but a few pictures in the past have made me cringe and say 'no. just no.' out loud.


----------



## Felicia Mertallis (Jan 27, 2009)

Wow, your not into anything are you?

And for me, its just the idea of bad bodily fluids and vaginal stretching that I cannot stand, other then that I'm pretty much game for anything except:

-Scat
-Unbirthing
-Farting
-Belching
-Barfing


----------



## Rilvor (Jan 27, 2009)

This thread is Rilvor approved.


I hate all fetishes that aren't mine.


----------



## Morroke (Jan 27, 2009)

Orchestra said:


> Eating breakfast actually helps you lose weight. :V



This is truth. When you don't eat, your metabolism slows down and stores more fat than usual.


----------



## NN9 (Jan 27, 2009)

Well not sure but matbe diaper and Adult Babies
Necrophilia and fat but still not sure


----------



## NN9 (Jan 27, 2009)

And what the hell is Anal evacuations and vore is too fetish i dont like. (note)
all the fetish i said to hate is realy  fetish i dont like


----------



## Whitenoise (Jan 27, 2009)

Felicia Mertallis said:


> *Wow, your not into anything are you?*
> 
> And for me, its just the idea of bad bodily fluids and vaginal stretching that I cannot stand, other then that I'm pretty much game for anything except:
> 
> ...



Who do you mean?

Also as afraid as I am to ask, I'm really curious. What do you mean by vaginal  stretching?


----------



## Digitalpotato (Jan 27, 2009)

NN9 said:


> And what the hell is Anal evacuations and vore is too fetish i dont like. (note)
> all the fetish i said to hate is realy  fetish i dont like




If you don't know, then you probably don't WANT to. 


For some reason I don't like multi-endowments.


----------



## AnthroStick (Jan 7, 2010)

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/2678159/

This explains it all.

I fucking hate snuff and vore! Its sickening, horrible and should be fucking banned!

Who takes pleasure in seeing death and people suffer?! Its wrong so fucking wrong! I hate it, don't want to see it, don't know why people allow it!

Its inhuman!


----------



## foxmusk (Jan 7, 2010)

sure is FUCKING OLD THREAD in here


----------



## Ozriel (Jan 7, 2010)

WTF?!
Year old thread is old.


----------



## Duality Jack (Jan 7, 2010)

Felicia Mertallis said:


> -Scat
> -Unbirthing
> -Farting
> -Belching
> -Barfing



this and add
- Vore


----------



## Unsilenced (Jan 7, 2010)

AnthroStick said:


> http://www.furaffinity.net/view/2678159/
> 
> This explains it all.
> 
> ...



Holy necropost batman! 

Also, inhuman? Not human? You're observant.


----------



## Rsyk (Jan 7, 2010)

1. Vore
2. Birth/Unbirth
3. Incontinence
4. Vomit
5. Fat Furs
6. Emancipated Furs
7. Sexual organ-based transformations. (Man -> Penis creature, Girl -> Limbless thing with big boobs and vagina.)
8. Herms
9. Homosexuality
10. Babyfurs
11. Inanimate
12. Merging

Not that I have anything against the fanbases themselves...except maybe number seven...I just don't like seeing them. At all.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Jan 7, 2010)

Why all the fetish threads? does it fricken matter who likes and dislikes what?


----------



## Ikrit (Jan 7, 2010)

RandyDarkshade said:


> Why all the fetish threads? does it fricken matter who likes and dislikes what?



furries man


----------



## AnthroStick (Jan 7, 2010)

Doesn't matter. Snuff is evil only.


----------



## EinTheCorgi (Jan 7, 2010)

i dont know there some stuff out there thats rather strange but hey who am i to judge


----------



## Ricky (Jan 7, 2010)

> *Re: What are the fetishes you hate seeing?*



Thread Necro.

That's the worst.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Jan 7, 2010)

lazyredhead said:


> furries man



I know. They moan how people think the fandom is perverted and that people see it as fetish and yet all I see in the den are threads on FETISHES! if people just come in her browsing wondering what it is about that AIN"T gonna look good is it.


----------



## Ozriel (Jan 7, 2010)

RandyDarkshade said:


> I know. They moan how people think the fandom is perverted and that people see it as fetish and yet all I see in the den are threads on FETISHES! if people just come in her browsing wondering what it is about that AIN"T gonna look good is it.



The OP and others who start these threads should be ashamed of themselves.


----------



## Surgat (Jan 7, 2010)

I hate seeing thread necromancy.


----------

